# Susanne Eman wants to be World's Heaviest Person.



## Iannathedriveress

From The Sun  the same people who brought us the hoax known as Botox Mom, so take this with a grain of salt (and 200 sticks of butter)  comes the story of Susanne Eman, an Arizona mother of two boys who is consuming 20,000 calories a day in an attempt to reach her goal of 1,600 pounds. (She weighs 728 now.) Why 1,600? Because it would make her the fattest human being in history, of course!

Eman has a blog chronicling her plod into the record books as well as a Twitter account. We wish her the best of luck in her pursuits. (Translation: We hope she finds the help she needs.)
Video Link:http://gawker.com/5832456/arizona-woman-hopes-to-be-worlds-first-infinity+sized-model


----------



## Jes

Donna Simpson watch out! I challenge these 2 to an Old-West-Style Eat Out at high noon! clips4sale!


And just to get it out of the way: obligatory "won't someone think of her children?"


----------



## Ned Sonntag

Jes said:


> Donna Simpson watch out! I challenge these 2 to an Old-West-Style Eat Out at high noon! clips4sale!
> 
> 
> And just to get it out of the way: obligatory "won't someone think of her children?"


 Greetings Jes... Mmmm it's the astonishing 'Celestial':bow: from the Paysite!! She has warned us of her baking skills...:eat1: she's In Control of what becomes:bounce: the Creamy Goodness.:eat2:


----------



## MattB

Jes said:


> Donna Simpson watch out! I challenge these 2 to an Old-West-Style Eat Out at high noon! clips4sale!
> 
> 
> And just to get it out of the way: obligatory "won't someone think of her children?"



Won't someone think of her...oh...


----------



## LovelyLiz

Jes said:


> Donna Simpson watch out! I challenge these 2 to an Old-West-Style Eat Out at high noon! clips4sale!
> 
> 
> And just to get it out of the way: obligatory "won't someone think of her children?"



In terms of the children, this is the first time I can think of where we actually got to see the children speaking out about their thoughts and feelings about their mom's goal. I think that's a different slant on it than just a bunch of people assuming what they children would think, you know?


----------



## Jes

mcbeth said:


> I think that's a different slant on it than just a bunch of people assuming what they children would think, you know?



Lady, it has never stopped us Dimmers before! I always feel secure in my position when it comes to this stuff: I don't care about _anyone's_ kids!


----------



## Ned Sonntag

mcbeth said:


> In terms of the children, this is the first time I can think of where we actually got to see the children speaking out about their thoughts and feelings about their mom's goal. I think that's a different slant on it than just a bunch of people assuming what they children would think, you know?


 I seem to recall:doh: Donna's daughter testifying in several different news reports so... no.:huh:


----------



## LovelyLiz

Ned Sonntag said:


> I seem to recall:doh: Donna's daughter testifying in several different news reports so... no.:huh:



Oh okay then.  I don't really follow these stories too closely, so I don't claim to be any kind of expert. :bow::doh::huh::happy:


----------



## Fat Brian

*Grabs some popcorn and gets ready for the show* :eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## disconnectedsmile

say what you will, but this can only mean good news for snack food companies.


----------



## collared Princess

I've actually lost 60 pounds and am currently trying to loose weight..
I believe feederizm is great between 2 adults..You have to depend and trust the feeder to help take care of you..when you can no longer trust your feeder you have to take a second look at the situation..no way will my kids or friends take care of me..I'm now single so I must loose weight..


----------



## gangstadawg

collared Princess said:


> I've actually lost 60 pounds and am currently trying to loose weight..
> I believe feederizm is great between 2 adults..You have to depend and trust the feeder to help take care of you..when you can no longer trust your feeder you have to take a second look at the situation..no way will my kids or friends take care of me..I'm now single so I must loose weight..



damn. well looks like that competition idea just died pretty quick.


----------



## Hubby2USBBBW

ClutchingIA19 said:


> From The Sun  the same people who brought us the hoax known as Botox Mom, so take this with a grain of salt (and 200 sticks of butter)  comes the story of Susanne Eman, an Arizona mother of two boys who is consuming 20,000 calories a day in an attempt to reach her goal of 1,600 pounds. (She weighs 728 now.) Why 1,600? Because it would make her the fattest human being in history, of course!
> 
> Eman has a blog chronicling her plod into the record books as well as a Twitter account. We wish her the best of luck in her pursuits. (Translation: We hope she finds the help she needs.)
> Video Link:http://gawker.com/5832456/arizona-woman-hopes-to-be-worlds-first-infinity+sized-model



hmmmm... I saw a different article that read 1,600lbs. is her goal for when she turns 41, but ultimately she is trying to reach 2,000lbs. Hard to say which is true. But either way, truth is she is a beautiful woman and I wish her well! :bow: :happy:


----------



## Jes

gangstadawg said:


> damn. well looks like that competition idea just died pretty quick.



Unless you can step up and be the new feeder, Gangsta! This could be a seriously good reality show. Ladies, would you be up for it?


----------



## gangstadawg

Jes said:


> Unless you can step up and be the new feeder, Gangsta! This could be a seriously good reality show. Ladies, would you be up for it?



no thanks. times are hard so i would have to be paid for it. its so cold (metaphorically) in the D.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

=/ I don't really know what to think of it.

I mean, is she doing it because she just wants to break a record, regardless of the consequences.

Or is she trying to prove something?
What does she gain from this?
What do those kids gain from it?

I mean, being a woman who LOVES big guys, I know it's odd and maybe even out of place to say, but it's just something that crossed my mind because on one hand I'd say, "Sure, go ahead." But those other questions are also crossing my mind.


----------



## Jes

collared Princess said:


> I've actually lost 60 pounds and am currently trying to loose weight..
> I believe feederizm is great between 2 adults..You have to depend and trust the feeder to help take care of you..when you can no longer trust your feeder you have to take a second look at the situation..no way will my kids or friends take care of me..I'm now single so I must loose weight..



A serious question: are you bummed that Susanne beat you?


----------



## Surlysomething

I say knock yourself out. As long as she doesn't need/use ANY intervention from the medical community or ANYONE to help her at all that she can't pay for out of her own pocket.

Go!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Surlysomething said:


> I say knock yourself out. As long as she doesn't need/use ANY intervention from the medical community or ANYONE to help her at all that she can't pay for out of her own pocket.
> 
> Go!



This is a really, really dangerous line of thinking. Just where exactly is the line drawn for how much someone needs to be "taking care of their health" before you'd say they're allowed to receive some additional help from medical insurance or other medical payment sources?

Once we start down this judgmental road, and decide to potentially exclude people from access to medical care based on how "well" they are taking care of their bodies...that leads to really unhelpful places.

Sure, you can apply this line of thinking to someone like the woman in the article, but then we're just reflecting the same exact argument that the media makes about all of us fat people all the time.

Dangerous and potentially really damaging stuff.


----------



## mossystate

What mcbeth said.


----------



## Surlysomething

mcbeth said:


> This is a really, really dangerous line of thinking. Just where exactly is the line drawn for how much someone needs to be "taking care of their health" before you'd say they're allowed to receive some additional help from medical insurance or other medical payment sources?
> 
> Once we start down this judgmental road, and decide to potentially exclude people from access to medical care based on how "well" they are taking care of their bodies...that leads to really unhelpful places.
> 
> Sure, you can apply this line of thinking to someone like the woman in the article, but then we're just reflecting the same exact argument that the media makes about all of us fat people all the time.
> 
> Dangerous and potentially really damaging stuff.


 

I knew someone would mention that but i'm really being specific to her and her absolutely OUTRAGEOUS desire.


----------



## OneFAsView

Surlysomething said:


> I knew someone would mention that but i'm really being specific to her and her absolutely OUTRAGEOUS desire.



Yes, but her outrageous desire most certainly will impact every point you made in your OP. 

This desire has her kids worried, and, to your points about "as long as", she will very likely need medical attention, and if she is ignoring immobility (which I trust she is not), which would mean she needs help.

I like the BBW and SSBBW form as much as many other FAs here, but there are limits, and too many health considerations.


----------



## Ned Sonntag

Hubby2USBBBW said:


> hmmmm... I saw a different article that read 1,600lbs. is her goal for when she turns 41, but ultimately she is trying to reach 2,000lbs. Hard to say which is true. But either way, truth is she is a beautiful woman and I wish her well! :bow: :happy:


 Take it ALL with a grain of salt, folks... she needed to say the most outrageous thing possible and mentioned a number which would put her just beyond Carol Yager.:bounce: She needed to bring in a few bucks:eat2: with a good PR-campaign.:batting:


----------



## tonynyc

Ned Sonntag said:


> Take it ALL with a grain of salt, folks... she needed to say the most outrageous thing possible and mentioned a number which would put her just beyond Carol Yager.:bounce: She needed to bring in a few bucks:eat2: with a good PR-campaign.:batting:



Can certainly make for the next headline in the NY Post....


----------



## tonynyc

gangstadawg said:


> no thanks. times are hard so i would have to be paid for it. its so cold (metaphorically) in the D.



Also ... depends if one can find decent cheesesteaks


----------



## Surlysomething

OneFAsView said:


> Yes, but her outrageous desire most certainly will impact every point you made in your OP.
> 
> This desire has her kids worried, and, to your points about "as long as", she will very likely need medical attention, and if she is ignoring immobility (which I trust she is not), which would mean she needs help.
> 
> I like the BBW and SSBBW form as much as many other FAs here, but there are limits, and too many health considerations.


 

I know it would never happen, but being so blatant about the whole thing should put her in a different category. Of course it never will, but talk about mental illness run amok.


----------



## Jes

Ned Sonntag said:


> Take it ALL with a grain of salt, folks... she needed to say the most outrageous thing possible and mentioned a number which would put her just beyond Carol Yager.:bounce: She needed to bring in a few bucks:eat2: with a good PR-campaign.:batting:



Well at least we'll always have Paris...er, Donna. I'm not behind anyone who doesn't intend to meet his/her goal 100%. Talk is cheap, but clips4sale aren't.

(translation for Ned: just imagine 400 emoticons here. i'm too lazy to type them. thanks in advance)


----------



## LovelyLiz

Jes said:


> SNIPPED
> Talk is cheap, but clips4sale aren't.



Oh come on, shell out your $3.95!


----------



## collared Princess

Jes said:


> A serious question: are you bummed that Susanne beat you?



She didn't beat me at anything..I got I'n GBWR for being the biggest woman to have a baby..she has kids but she wasn't over 500 pounds when she had them
Me being the worlds biggest mom has nothing to do with gaining..


----------



## collared Princess

Ned Sonntag said:


> Take it ALL with a grain of salt, folks... she needed to say the most outrageous thing possible and mentioned a number which would put her just beyond Carol Yager.:bounce: She needed to bring in a few bucks:eat2: with a good PR-campaign.:batting:



Yeah kinda funny..I walked away from Bombshells a while back and now her manager is the co owner of Bombshells..not a original idea..


----------



## MissAshley

collared Princess said:


> I've actually lost 60 pounds and am currently trying to loose weight..
> I believe feederizm is great between 2 adults..You have to depend and trust the feeder to help take care of you..when you can no longer trust your feeder you have to take a second look at the situation..no way will my kids or friends take care of me..I'm now single so I must loose weight..



Great realization. 

Obviously, I think any one person can do whatever they wish with their weight. It's a free country, supposed to be anyway. But when you have to care for children and become immobilized, you can no longer care for them the way you sometimes need to.


----------



## Wild Zero




----------



## one_bruddah

Listen to the youngest boy who doesn't want to lose his mother.

She needs help.

She says it would be awesome to be the heaviest person on record. Wouldn't it be even more awesome for her to see her children grow-up and for them to have their mom around?

What does she love more, eating or her children? 

Just saying.


----------



## Jes

Brud, scroll up to Donna's post (#30)--she's intimating that this is a publicity stunt to attract customers and since this thread has certainly attracted viewers, I'm sure the idea is working.

Anyway, everyone always tells me that very fat people can live forever, so it's all good, right?


...ps: do we know of any men who use mass media to report that they want to be the fattest man/person alive? Nothing comes to mind but in truth, I know very little. If none do, why not? Can we infer that no one would subscribe to a fat man's gaining site so there's no need for the public statements? I have no idea.


----------



## Mindee

There is a story in today's NY Daily News which looks on the face of it to be Donna repudiating her SSBBW lifestyle and is now preaching against it. I'm not sure if the reporter wrote it that way, or if Donna presented it that way. It's a very interesting read. 

XO
Mindee


----------



## EtobicokeFA

Mindee said:


> There is a story in today's NY Daily News which looks on the face of it to be Donna repudiating her SSBBW lifestyle and is now preaching against it. I'm not sure if the reporter wrote it that way, or if Donna presented it that way. It's a very interesting read.
> 
> XO
> Mindee



I heard that on the radio this morning. 

They said that she decided to try to get down to around 300 pounds. 

Of course, they could not stop themselves from make the usual fat jokes, so they did not give very much more information.


----------



## mossystate

EtobicokeFA said:


> I heard that on the radio this morning.
> 
> They said that she decided to try to get down to around 300 pounds.
> 
> Of course, they could not stop themselves from make the usual fat jokes, so they did not give very much more information.



Hard to know what is the real story. Or maybe what is the real story this week. She has also said that if she met another feederencourager, she would get right back on that gaining wagon.


----------



## tonynyc

EtobicokeFA said:


> I heard that on the radio this morning.
> 
> They said that she decided to try to get down to around 300 pounds.
> 
> Of course, they could not stop themselves from make the usual fat jokes, so they did not give very much more information.



*W*ell... given the wonderful reputation of both the Daily News and NY Post... anything is possible...


----------



## Chode McBlob

She'll probably die before she an ever reach that weight. Not to mention all the physical problems that she'll have. She's probably nearly immobile now.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Mindee said:


> There is a story in today's NY Daily News which looks on the face of it to be Donna repudiating her SSBBW lifestyle and is now preaching against it.


----------



## mithrandirjn

mcbeth said:


> This is a really, really dangerous line of thinking. Just where exactly is the line drawn for how much someone needs to be "taking care of their health" before you'd say they're allowed to receive some additional help from medical insurance or other medical payment sources?
> 
> Once we start down this judgmental road, and decide to potentially exclude people from access to medical care based on how "well" they are taking care of their bodies...that leads to really unhelpful places.
> 
> Sure, you can apply this line of thinking to someone like the woman in the article, but then we're just reflecting the same exact argument that the media makes about all of us fat people all the time.
> 
> Dangerous and potentially really damaging stuff.



Agreed on the slippery slope, but I also agree with the frustration that drove the original statement.

I'm a big time supporter of universal healthcare for all, but I'm also adamant in my belief that citizens of a civilized nation have responsibilities to that society. Yes, I fully believe your nation's medicine has a responsibility to care for you, but I like to think that citizens then owe it to society to, regardless of their size, take a measure of care of themselves, to avoid overworking the system.

Obviously, I wouldn't expect there to be laws enforcing such a belief, but it's why I do get frustrated when I read stuff like this. A person CAN gain weight in a healthy, even doctor-observed manner, but there comes a point where that goes out the window.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

mithrandirjn said:


> Agreed on the slippery slope, but I also agree with the frustration that drove the original statement.
> 
> I'm a big time supporter of universal healthcare for all, but I'm also adamant in my belief that citizens of a civilized nation have responsibilities to that society. Yes, I fully believe your nation's medicine has a responsibility to care for you, but I like to think that citizens then owe it to society to, regardless of their size, take a measure of care of themselves, to avoid overworking the system.
> 
> Obviously, I wouldn't expect there to be laws enforcing such a belief, but it's why I do get frustrated when I read stuff like this. A person CAN gain weight in a healthy, even doctor-observed manner, but there comes a point where that goes out the window.


Here's the problem: How do you know what the line is? Where, exactly, you can gain to, that when you gain one pound over, you're going to suddenly have a lot harder time losing it? How do you know when you're going to break your ankle, causing you to gain weight while you can't move around at all, or discover you have a chronic condition that causes joint pain? You can't. That's why I find "Well, it's okay to gain til you're fat, but not TOO fat" arguments pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Dromond

mithrandirjn said:


> Agreed on the slippery slope, but I also agree with the frustration that drove the original statement.
> 
> I'm a big time supporter of universal healthcare for all, but I'm also adamant in my belief that citizens of a civilized nation have responsibilities to that society. Yes, I fully believe your nation's medicine has a responsibility to care for you, but I like to think that citizens then owe it to society to, regardless of their size, take a measure of care of themselves, to avoid overworking the system.
> 
> Obviously, I wouldn't expect there to be laws enforcing such a belief, but it's why I do get frustrated when I read stuff like this. A person CAN gain weight in a healthy, even doctor-observed manner, but there comes a point where that goes out the window.



I agree with Ginny. An example from my own life is that at 400 lbs, I nearly died of weight related cirrhosis. At around 500 lbs, my cousin DID die of weight related respiratory collapse. Yet there are many people in the world who are at those weights and are doing quite fine, thank you. The "line" is subjective, and impossible to codify in law or policy.


----------



## thatgirl08

The idea of staying healthy for each other sounds great in theory but it's not realistic. How many people truly make only or even mostly positive health decisions on a regular basis? I don't know many. We all have a vice (or two, or three, or five.) People might readily agree to the concept but how many will follow through? How many will make healthier decisions for the greater good? Like, shit don't count on me cause it's not happening. If you can't convince people to make healthy decisions to avoid premature death, do you really think you can convince them to make healthier decisions to save someone they don't know money they can't see. Good luck.

There's also the simple fact that health is really fucking complicated. Being fat and smoking cigarettes are usually singled out but there's so much more to it than that.. drug and alcohol use, eating habits, sleep habits, how you handle stress, social interaction and support, managing stress levels, amount of exercise you get, your genes, toxins in the environment, blah blah blah. There's also the fact that some people make crap health decisions their whole life and live to 100 and some people seem like the picture of perfect health and keel over at 45 with a heart attack. I don't think we've even really scratched the surface with truly knowing what makes our bodies tick.. it's too individual, too many variables. 

I generally just think it's fantastic that we all get to make our own decisions. If someone wants to smoke 5 packs a day or eat McDonalds daily or drink a fifth of Jack for breakfast, whatever. In my opinion what Susanne is doing is stupid and dangerous. But hey, whatever makes her boat float.


----------



## bigmac

mithrandirjn said:


> Agreed on the slippery slope, but I also agree with the frustration that drove the original statement.
> 
> I'm a big time supporter of universal healthcare for all, but I'm also adamant in my belief that citizens of a civilized nation have responsibilities to that society. Yes, I fully believe your nation's medicine has a responsibility to care for you, but I like to think that citizens then owe it to society to, regardless of their size, take a measure of care of themselves, to avoid overworking the system.
> 
> Obviously, I wouldn't expect there to be laws enforcing such a belief, but it's why I do get frustrated when I read stuff like this. A person CAN gain weight in a healthy, even doctor-observed manner, but there comes a point where that goes out the window.



There are two separate issues here.

First: Universal healthcare has to be just that universal. If you're a dumb ass gang banger and get yourself shot you get treated. If you get blasted and wrap your car around a tree you get treated. ... As a supporter of universal healthcare I understand that people don't always do what's best. But when it comes to healthcare its in everyone's interest to have everyone covered (not just the virtuous).

Second: We can address self-destructive behavior outside of the healthcare system. We can encourage people to drop out of gangs. We advocate against drunk driving. And we can encourage all people to eat well and to be as active as possible. 

But we must not make access to healthcare dependent upon being virtuous.


----------



## Scorsese86

SlightlyMorbid said:


> What does she gain from this?



Well, what does she *gain* from this?


----------



## LovelyLiz

bigmac said:


> There are two separate issues here.
> 
> First: Universal healthcare has to be just that universal. If you're a dumb ass gang banger and get yourself shot you get treated. If you get blasted and wrap your car around a tree you get treated. ... As a supporter of universal healthcare I understand that people don't always do what's best. But when it comes to healthcare its in everyone's interest to have everyone covered (not just the virtuous).
> 
> Second: We can address self-destructive behavior outside of the healthcare system. We can encourage people to drop out of gangs. We advocate against drunk driving. And we can encourage all people to eat well and to be as active as possible.
> 
> But we must not make access to healthcare dependent upon being virtuous.



Amen, and amen.


----------



## joswitch

mithrandirjn said:


> Agreed on the slippery slope, but I also agree with the frustration that drove the original statement.
> 
> I'm a big time supporter of universal healthcare for all, but I'm also adamant in my belief that citizens of a civilized nation have responsibilities to that society. Yes, I fully believe your nation's medicine has a responsibility to care for you, but I like to think that citizens then owe it to society to, regardless of their size, take a measure of care of themselves, to avoid overworking the system.
> 
> Obviously, I wouldn't expect there to be laws enforcing such a belief, but it's why I do get frustrated when I read stuff like this. A person CAN gain weight in a healthy, even doctor-observed manner, but there comes a point where that goes out the window.



:doh:

Smokers.
Boozers.
They are legion.
They will (almost always) get ill.
But!
They pay taxes too. Just like you.

Skydivers.
Base jumpers.
Rock climbers.
Motor racers. etc.
Will very likely suffer injury.
But!
They pay taxes too, Just like you.

Fat peeps.
Are also not exempt from taxes. Just like you.

What is the greatest obligation - to avoid being a "burden" on society?
Or to live your life and treat your own body as you see fit?

Remember, YOUR health needs will be seen as "burden" by someone somewhere.


----------



## joswitch

thatgirl08 said:


> The idea of staying healthy for each other sounds great in theory but it's not realistic. How many people truly make only or even mostly positive health decisions on a regular basis? I don't know many. We all have a vice (or two, or three, or five.) People might readily agree to the concept but how many will follow through? How many will make healthier decisions for the greater good? Like, shit don't count on me cause it's not happening. If you can't convince people to make healthy decisions to avoid premature death, do you really think you can convince them to make healthier decisions to save someone they don't know money they can't see. Good luck.
> 
> There's also the simple fact that health is really fucking complicated. Being fat and smoking cigarettes are usually singled out but there's so much more to it than that.. drug and alcohol use, eating habits, sleep habits, how you handle stress, social interaction and support, managing stress levels, amount of exercise you get, your genes, toxins in the environment, blah blah blah. There's also the fact that some people make crap health decisions their whole life and live to 100 and some people seem like the picture of perfect health and keel over at 45 with a heart attack. I don't think we've even really scratched the surface with truly knowing what makes our bodies tick.. it's too individual, too many variables.
> 
> I generally just think it's fantastic that we all get to make our own decisions. If someone wants to smoke 5 packs a day or eat McDonalds daily or drink a fifth of Jack for breakfast, whatever. In my opinion what Susanne is doing is stupid and dangerous. But hey, whatever makes her boat float.



^This. Freedom all the way!


----------



## lypeaches

As a fan of "Curb Your Enthusiasm", I just have to say that I keep reading the title of this thread as "Susie Essman wants to be the World's Heaviest Person" , which always makes me giggle a little bit. 

Apparently it's time for me to visit the optometrist again....


----------



## tonynyc

joswitch said:


> :doh:
> 
> Smokers.
> Boozers.
> They are legion.
> They will (almost always) get ill.
> But!
> They pay taxes too. Just like you.
> 
> Skydivers.
> Base jumpers.
> Rock climbers.
> Motor racers. etc.
> Will very likely suffer injury.
> But!
> They pay taxes too, Just like you.
> 
> Fat peeps.
> Are also not exempt from taxes. Just like you.
> 
> What is the greatest obligation - to avoid being a "burden" on society?
> Or to live your life and treat your own body as you see fit?
> 
> Remember, YOUR health needs will be seen as "burden" by someone somewhere.



Don't forget 

Folks who abuse steriods
Some Pro Athletes ( who suffer declining health long into retirement)


----------



## fatterthanfat

Pauline was named world's heaviest woman.....and yet Susanne is already fatter than her......:doh: idiots.....


----------



## veggieforever

I am completely at a loss with this topic and being a BBW it is presumed I should know how to feel. I get angry at these women because:

1. They seem to not include their children's future in their weight gain choices. These are their children for goodness sakes! Every child needs their mum (and dad too of course or parent figure - I was adopted shortly after birth so know how vital a mother figure is when the biological one is not around). Our parents or guardians were VITAL in our upbringing. I don't think these mothers see just how important their role is to compromise it over food. This point is the most controversial for me and I could never (if I had any) wish to ever leave my children a day before I had to. Also, are Child Protective Services not snooping around these ladies? The tv and magazine attention must have these professionals very concerned.

2. It is the media who latch onto these women's stories and project them and these are what the rest of the BBW community are labelled by in a very negative way. I do not understand trying to reach a "goal" that will slowly kill you!! I mean, I do not know another human being who has ever aspired to commit suicide, we would do all we could to prevent or persuade them not to, but the media with these women tends to turn the spotlight on them as if to spur on "car crash tv" where we watch them on Youtube, Google them etc, follow their stories, watch them gain pound after pound until they can't breathe without machinery or even move from their bed, and just wait for their impending demise which is heart breakingly sad and makes me very, very uncomfortable but I understand this is their choice and there is little to nothing anyone can say to change their minds so we have to simply accept that this is something that happens and will continue to happen in our society.

3. Does this mean Donna Simpson will be 'upping' her goal weight from 1000lbs to 1600-1800lbs? Are these weights even possible???

I truly don't know how I feel here. I guess I disagree with these "goals" wholeheartedly but these women APPEAR to be very happy and comfortable in their pursuits and I am all for people doing what makes them happy but it is not all about the individual in these cases as children are involved, but the question must remain that whatever the end result is in this situation, what will become of the children...? ( xXx


----------



## KHayes666

veggieforever said:


> I am completely at a loss with this topic and being a BBW it is presumed I should know how to feel. I get angry at these women because:
> 
> 1. They seem to not include their children's future in their weight gain choices. These are their children for goodness sakes! Every child needs their mum (and dad too of course or parent figure - I was adopted shortly after birth so know how vital a mother figure is when the biological one is not around). Our parents or guardians were VITAL in our upbringing. I don't think these mothers see just how important their role is to compromise it over food. This point is the most controversial for me and I could never (if I had any) wish to ever leave my children a day before I had to. Also, are Child Protective Services not snooping around these ladies? The tv and magazine attention must have these professionals very concerned.
> 
> 2. It is the media who latch onto these women's stories and project them and these are what the rest of the BBW community are labelled by in a very negative way. I do not understand trying to reach a "goal" that will slowly kill you!! I mean, I do not know another human being who has ever aspired to commit suicide, we would do all we could to prevent or persuade them not to, but the media with these women tends to turn the spotlight on them as if to spur on "car crash tv" where we watch them on Youtube, Google them etc, follow their stories, watch them gain pound after pound until they can't breathe without machinery or even move from their bed, and just wait for their impending demise which is heart breakingly sad and makes me very, very uncomfortable but I understand this is their choice and there is little to nothing anyone can say to change their minds so we have to simply accept that this is something that happens and will continue to happen in our society.
> 
> *3. Does this mean Donna Simpson will be 'upping' her goal weight from 1000lbs to 1600-1800lbs? Are these weights even possible???
> *
> I truly don't know how I feel here. I guess I disagree with these "goals" wholeheartedly but these women APPEAR to be very happy and comfortable in their pursuits and I am all for people doing what makes them happy but it is not all about the individual in these cases as children are involved, but the question must remain that whatever the end result is in this situation, what will become of the children...? ( xXx



Didn't you read the whole thread? Donna said she isn't gaining anymore and trying to lose weight.

Does ANYONE actually listen/read or do they want to throw out their opinions regardless of what anyone else has said?


----------



## veggieforever

KHayes666 said:


> Didn't you read the whole thread? Donna said she isn't gaining anymore and trying to lose weight.
> 
> Does ANYONE actually listen/read or do they want to throw out their opinions regardless of what anyone else has said?



Easy tiger!! I am allowed to respond and give my views thank you very much. No need to be rude to fellow member.


----------



## vardon_grip

veggieforever said:


> Easy tiger!! I am allowed to respond and give my views thank you very much. *No need to be rude to fellow member*.



Exactly! That's what FB groups are for.


----------



## The Orange Mage

vardon_grip said:


> Exactly! That's what FB groups are for.



You said it, pal. :bounce:


----------



## veggieforever

vardon_grip said:


> Exactly! That's what FB groups are for.



Thank you sweetie!! ) xxx


----------



## joswitch

veggieforever said:


> Easy tiger!! I am allowed to respond and give my views thank you very much. No need to be rude to fellow member.



Errr... Hayes wasn't being rude. You asked a question, he pointed out that it had already been answered, up thread.


----------



## joswitch

veggieforever said:


> I am completely at a loss with this topic and being a BBW it is presumed I should know how to feel. I get angry at these women because:
> 
> 1. They seem to not include their *children*'s future in their weight gain choices. These are their *children* for goodness sakes! Every *child* needs their mum (and dad too of course or parent figure - I was adopted shortly after birth so know how vital a mother figure is when the biological one is not around). Our parents or guardians were VITAL in our upbringing. I don't think these mothers see just how important their role is to compromise it over food. This point is the most controversial for me and I could never (if I had any) wish to ever leave my children a day before I had to. Also, are *Child Protective Services* not snooping around these ladies? The tv and magazine attention must have these professionals very concerned.
> 
> 2. It is the media who latch onto these women's stories and project them and these are what the rest of the BBW community are labelled by in a very negative way. I do not understand trying to reach a "goal" that will slowly kill you!! I mean, I do not know another human being who has ever aspired to commit suicide, we would do all we could to prevent or persuade them not to, but the media with these women tends to turn the spotlight on them as if to spur on "car crash tv" where we watch them on Youtube, Google them etc, follow their stories, watch them gain pound after pound until they can't breathe without machinery or even move from their bed, and just wait for their impending demise which is heart breakingly sad and makes me very, very uncomfortable but I understand this is their choice and there is little to nothing anyone can say to change their minds so we have to simply accept that this is something that happens and will continue to happen in our society.
> 
> 3. Does this mean Donna Simpson will be 'upping' her goal weight from 1000lbs to 1600-1800lbs? Are these weights even possible???
> 
> I truly don't know how I feel here. I guess I disagree with these "goals" wholeheartedly but these women APPEAR to be very happy and comfortable in their pursuits and I am all for people doing what makes them happy but it is not all about the individual in these cases as *children* are involved, but the question must remain that whatever the end result is in this situation, *what will become of the children.*..? ( xXx



So, just exactly how fat should someone be "allowed" to get before their children are snatched from them? 

And: Who decides what that line would be? 
I'm guessing that you'd draw that line somewhat heavier than you, personally, are??

Should it matter whether they "chose" to get that fat? 
(Be aware that the majority of people believe all BHM / BBW are fat because they "choose" to eat a lot / "choose" not to excercise.)


As a BBW, are you aware that children have been removed from their families in the UK for being as fat, as oooh, more or less the small-to
-average BHM / BBW in the USA? That's happened a number of times.


Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## KHayes666

veggieforever said:


> Easy tiger!! I am allowed to respond and give my views thank you very much. No need to be rude to fellow member.



rawrrrr!!!


----------



## joswitch

tonynyc said:


> Don't forget
> 
> Folks who abuse steriods
> Some Pro Athletes ( who suffer declining health long into retirement)




F'sure!

Hell, I know plenty of friends and family whose knees (for instance) are knackered from amateur soccer / rugby / running when younger.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I say she should be allowed to do whatever she likes, as long as she's ok with her kids being sent into foster care when she can't look after them.


----------



## Pauline

fatterthanfat said:


> Pauline was named world's heaviest woman.....and yet Susanne is already fatter than her......:doh: idiots.....





She would have had to had her weight documented from a doctor & submit it to Guinness by the deadline....and then she could be having all of this great, negative attention that im getting!

~Paulee :kiss2:


----------



## fatterthanfat

and you've got a title to defend!


----------



## veggieforever

joswitch said:


> So, just exactly how fat should someone be "allowed" to get before their children are snatched from them?
> 
> And: Who decides what that line would be?
> I'm guessing that you'd draw that line somewhat heavier than you, personally, are??
> 
> Should it matter whether they "chose" to get that fat?
> (Be aware that the majority of people believe all BHM / BBW are fat because they "choose" to eat a lot / "choose" not to excercise.)
> 
> 
> As a BBW, are you aware that children have been removed from their families in the UK for being as fat, as oooh, more or less the small-to
> -average BHM / BBW in the USA? That's happened a number of times.
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for.



I am not intentionally gaining weight - and the keyword is "intentionally" here. These women wish to be immobile and close to death despite having dependents and we have to say as rational human beings - this is madness! I am simply pointing out the reality of the situation NOT attacking the individual. I would do this in any incident where I thought there was a need for great concern towards innocent parties. These children will be left without a mother. This goes beyond Fat Acceptance. This is on par with drug abuse - her addiction is gonna leave innocent little kids as casualties. That I cannot accept or condone. Even her children are scared they will be left without a mother! That is what I have a majorly hard time accepting. If she was a woman ON HER OWN and that was her choice to gain - FINE! Big women are beautiful. I am one for goodness sake but this wouldnt be an issue for me if she wasnt hurting anyone but herself. Her goal seems to leave others at a devastating loss should the inevitable happen. But she's not (or doesnt apprear to) be considering the people who depend on her in her close family circle... See where I am coming from? Yes, it matters they are choosing to gain and gain and gain! There are millions of pounds and dollars on anti-drug/cigarette/alcohol campaigns and I believe health does matter!! You can be fat and healthy but this pursuit of gaining until you cant move is ludacris! And I never said children would be "snatched" but I do believe it is right for CPS to become "involved" when there is concern for the welfare of the child. That is all that matters here.


----------



## Mindee

joswitch said:


> So, just exactly how fat should someone be "allowed" to get before their children are snatched from them?
> 
> And: Who decides what that line would be?
> I'm guessing that you'd draw that line somewhat heavier than you, personally, are??
> 
> Should it matter whether they "chose" to get that fat?
> (Be aware that the majority of people believe all BHM / BBW are fat because they "choose" to eat a lot / "choose" not to excercise.)
> 
> 
> As a BBW, are you aware that children have been removed from their families in the UK for being as fat, as oooh, more or less the small-to
> -average BHM / BBW in the USA? That's happened a number of times.
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for.


A decision by CPS can be quite subjective. In many states all it takes is an anonymous call by a neighbor or co-worker to start the ball rolling. In all states healthcare professionals & police are "mandated reporters and in many states teachers are also required to report items that are considered to be detrimental to a child's health. That definition is quite elastic and can encompass many things & lifestyles. Once CPS begins an investigation they can often remove a child without going to court. The parent then has to fight it out with state & local officials for the return of their children. It can get pretty sticky. Maybe that's not how things "Ought To Be", but it is a clear reality today.
XO
Mindee


----------



## joswitch

veggieforever said:


> I am not intentionally gaining weight - and the keyword is "intentionally" here.



That's YOUR personal exceptionalism kicking in. You pick the feature of these women's behaviour that makes them different from you. 

I repeat:
The majority, whose opinions inform the rules (made by your rulers) and implemented by organisations like the CPS consider ALL fatness to be the fault of the fat person.

The majority, consider BHM / BBWs in the 200 and 300 lbs range to be "killing themselves".

So, YOU and people just like you would be in danger of losing your kids if "intentional weight gain" was legally made an issue that triggers official child-snatching. The majority and CPS won't see that ohsoobvioustoyou line, between you and thebadfatpeople.

Try to think about the consequences to PEOPLE IN GENERAL, of measures against things that make you, personally, squick.

Most people are very quick to call for someone ELSE to be punished / restricted / reported / hung / shot / whatthefuckever, but then act all supersurprised and outraged when it boomerangs back at them.

*Fat people calling for other fat people to lose their kids are in exactly that danger.*

That means you, by the way.



Edited to add: Oh, wait, I see you're in Scotland. My warning is too late. Fat kids are already being taken away from their fat parents in some parts of Scotland. It's policy in some areas there.



> These women wish to be immobile and close to death despite having dependents and we have to say as rational human beings - this is madness!











> I am simply pointing out the reality of the situation NOT attacking the individual. I would do this in any incident where I thought there was a need for great concern towards innocent parties. These children will be left without a mother. This goes beyond Fat Acceptance. This is on par with drug abuse - her addiction is gonna leave innocent little kids as casualties. That I cannot accept or condone. Even her children are scared they will be left without a mother! That is what I have a majorly hard time accepting. If she was a woman ON HER OWN and that was her choice to gain - FINE! Big women are beautiful. I am one for goodness sake but this wouldnt be an issue for me if she wasnt hurting anyone but herself. Her goal seems to leave others at a devastating loss should the inevitable happen. But she's not (or doesnt apprear to) be considering the people who depend on her in her close family circle... See where I am coming from? Yes, it matters they are choosing to gain and gain and gain! There are millions of pounds and dollars on anti-drug/cigarette/alcohol campaigns and I believe health does matter!! You can be fat and healthy but this pursuit of gaining until you cant move is* ludacris!* And I never said children would be "snatched" but I do believe it is right for CPS to become "involved" when there is concern for the welfare of the child. That is all that matters here.
> 
> [/SIZE][/FONT]








Also: It's worth remembering all this may just be ANother publicity stunt, and Susanne has no intention of really getting all the way up to Infinitylbs...


----------



## russianrobot

joswitch said:


> edited to add: Oh, wait, I see you're in Scotland. My warning is too late. Fat kids are already being taken away from their fat parents in some parts of Scotland. It's policy in some areas there.



And I see you're still on Myspace, along with what I assume are a few dust bunnies a raccoon, maybe a convict or two.

I do however enjoy the rants, you seem to have all the intellectual prowess of someone who drowns in the back of a pickup truck when it crosses a river because you could not get the tailgate down.


----------



## Saoirse

Hahaha whaaattt


----------



## The Orange Mage

While the iron is hot, can anyone who's met him confirm that Kevin is capable of facial expressions? Every picture I've ever seen of him is with that exact same rapist/taking-a-dump face. Thanks in advance.

EDIT: And before any mods hop on this, I feel this is a totally legit question and that I'm not the only one wondering this. Have a nice day!


----------



## KHayes666

russianrobot said:


> hmmmm I really shouldn't



booooooooooooooring.....this one was a lot funnier.






ETA: This just in direct from my fiance. "Why is he making fun of your haircut when he looks like the Honky Tonk Man on acid?"



The Orange Mage said:


> While the iron is hot, can anyone who's met him confirm that Kevin is capable of facial expressions? Every picture I've ever seen of him is with that exact same rapist/taking-a-dump face. Thanks in advance.
> 
> EDIT: And before any mods hop on this, I feel this is a totally legit question and that I'm not the only one wondering this. Have a nice day!



I have plenty of pics on facebook with facial expressions. I just choose not to post them here because nobody cares lol


----------



## russianrobot

KHayes666 said:


> booooooooooooooring.....this one was a lot funnier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: This just in direct from my fiance. "Why is he making fun of your haircut when he looks like the Honky Tonk Man on acid?"
> 
> 
> 
> I have plenty of pics on facebook with facial expressions. I just choose not to post them here because nobody cares lol



*I DON'T GET IT, YOU GOT TURNED FROM BEAKER TO COREY FELDMAN????
*


----------



## Jes

russianrobot said:


> *I DON'T GET IT, YOU GOT TURNED FROM BEAKER TO COREY FELDMAN????
> *


Wait, KHayes is the one on the right, yes?

hahaha.

In all seriousness, KHayes, you really DO look like Corey Feldman! Wow. But think of it this way, at least you're the Corey who didn't die!


----------



## KHayes666

Jes said:


> Wait, KHayes is the one on the right, yes?
> 
> hahaha.
> 
> In all seriousness, KHayes, you really DO look like Corey Feldman! Wow. But think of it this way, at least you're the Corey who didn't die!



I don't give a damn what I look like. When you have someone very sweet to come home to every night (which russianbot doesn't) its all good


----------



## Jes

KHayes666 said:


> I don't give a damn what I look like. When you have someone very sweet to come home to every night (which russianbot doesn't) its all good



Uhm... How do you know RR doesn't have a partner? Did you dump him before you got together with your gf?

I've seen you do this to other people before--angrily accusing others of being less than you b/c you SAY they don't have romantic partners.

You SAY. You don't KNOW.

And so what if your guess is right? What a childish thing to say! 

Take a good, long look at all of the single (some for very, very long periods) posters at Dimensions. Are they all losers, to you? Are they all pathetic? Should we feel free to bring up their singleness whenever we want, just to make a mean point at their expense? 

Be angry at someone's words if you want to be, but don't equate being single with somehow being inferior to you. It makes you look ridiculous.


----------



## KHayes666

Jes said:


> Uhm... How do you know RR doesn't have a partner? Did you dump him before you got together with your gf?
> 
> I've seen you do this to other people before--angrily accusing others of being less than you b/c you SAY they don't have romantic partners.
> 
> You SAY. You don't KNOW.
> 
> And so what if your guess is right? What a childish thing to say!
> 
> Take a good, long look at all of the single (some for very, very long periods) posters at Dimensions. Are they all losers, to you? Are they all pathetic? Should we feel free to bring up their singleness whenever we want, just to make a mean point at their expense?
> 
> Be angry at someone's words if you want to be, but don't equate being single with somehow being inferior to you. It makes you look ridiculous.



When someone insults your looks, having someone who a lot of people find attractive call YOU attractive pretty much offsets the weasel making fun of your looks.

lol @ angrily. The last 2 pages have had me laughing from beginning to end. Usually when I post I'm smiling ear to ear. If something made me angry I'd respond much differently 

Do I think people are pathetic for being single? Hell no. Do I find someone that isn't in a LTR that insults someones looks, posts unfunny photoshop pics and looks like Bubba Ho Tep and Honky Tonk Man's love child pathetic? Hell yes.

Anyways, weren't you supposed to have me on ignore?


----------



## Jes

KHayes666 said:


> Do I think people are pathetic for being single? Hell no. Do I find someone that isn't in a LTR that insults someones looks, posts unfunny photoshop pics and looks like Bubba Ho Tep and Honky Tonk Man's love child pathetic? Hell yes.
> 
> Anyways, weren't you supposed to have me on ignore?



Well then consider just making fun of his haircut instead of that weird 'Well I might look like what you say, but at least I'm not single like you, loser!' thing. Never forget that other people, who may be single and feeling sad about it, might be reading your posts. There's just no need to try to make others feel inferior for that reason.

As far as having you on ignore... wha? No. I don't, and I wasn't, and I never said I would or did...so I'm not sure how that's related? And if you want to call me single now, go ahead. It's untrue, but that never stops you.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Hey, you know someone who was married? John Wayne Gacy.


----------



## KHayes666

Jes said:


> Well then consider just making fun of his haircut instead of that weird 'Well I might look like what you say, but at least I'm not single like you, loser!' thing. Never forget that other people, who may be single and feeling sad about it, might be reading your posts. There's just no need to try to make others feel inferior for that reason.
> 
> As far as having you on ignore... wha? No. I don't, and I wasn't, and I never said I would or did...so I'm not sure how that's related? And if you want to call me single now, go ahead. It's untrue, but that never stops you.



Why should others take offense? They're not the ones trying to insult me for really no good reason. Like I said, just because someone's single doesn't make them a loser. Its the attitude behind the person that could potentially make that person a loser. Besides, all of this is opinion not a fact. Others can call me every name in the book and others can say I'm a stand up guy. Everyone's got opinions.

After our last little battle (that my fiance STILL laughs about months later) I was told we were supposed to put each other on mandatory ignore. Guess we're both guilty of not actually doing so.



mcbeth said:


> Hey, you know someone who was married? John Wayne Gacy.



Gacy was an idiot, he got caught.


----------



## Jes

KHayes666 said:


> Gacy was an idiot, he got caught.



I just wanted to see that again, alone.


----------



## KHayes666

Jes said:


> I just wanted to see that again, alone.



Yes, be afraid,...be VERY AFRAID....MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

Yes, it'll be MINE MINE ALL MINE HAHAHA!


----------



## Jes

KHayes666 said:


> Why should others take offense? They're not the ones trying to insult me for really no good reason. Like I said, just because someone's single doesn't make them a loser. Its the attitude behind the person that could potentially make that person a loser.



You really don't see how that could be offensive to people? It's offensive to me and I'm not even single! You are using being single as an insult. If what you want him to understand is that he's trying to insult you for no good reason, then just say that! What next, you're going to accuse him of being a loser b/c he likes fat women? C'mon, now. 

And, I have no recollection of any argument with you 4 months ago, so... ?


----------



## KHayes666

Jes said:


> You really don't see how that could be offensive to people? It's offensive to me and I'm not even single! You are using being single as an insult. If what you want him to understand is that he's trying to insult you for no good reason, then just say that! *What next, you're going to accuse him of being a loser b/c he likes fat women?* C'mon, now.
> 
> And, I have no recollection of any argument with you 4 months ago, so... ?



I'm not even sure he does. I'm not touching that one with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## vardon_grip

mcbeth said:


> Hey, you know someone who was married? John Wayne Gacy.



Rock Hudson and Elton John were married also


----------



## KHayes666

vardon_grip said:


> Rock Hudson and Elton John were married also



Reminds me of a great song: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p_xAToFzck


----------



## vardon_grip

KHayes666 said:


> Anyways, weren't you supposed to have me on ignore?




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....(deep breath)HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## KHayes666

vardon_grip said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....(deep breath)HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm_GPkOfVKI


----------



## vardon_grip

KHayes666 said:


> Reminds me of a great song:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p_xAToFzck





KHayes666 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm_GPkOfVKI



Sorry, I can't view those clips or your posts...I have you on ignore!


----------



## Jes

vardon_grip said:


> Sorry, I can't view those clips or your posts...I have you on ignore!



Ha. I lulz'd.

Anyway, ignore is fantastic, but not when it's trotted out in that creepy way! I use the functionality and I suggest it to others who are tired of some kinds of bullshit, but you can't bring it up like ... some kind of .... hell, I don't know! it's too lame for me even to think of a good turn of phrase to describe it! I even told HeyYou to cut that shit out!

I'm waiting for the day we all have one another on ignore and everyone starts threads that never get responses...


----------



## Wild Zero

KHayes666 said:


> *Honky Tonk Man on acid?"*



made me laugh


----------



## KHayes666

Wild Zero said:


> made me laugh



Her words not mine lol


----------



## snuggletiger

OK so you get the title of world's heaviest person. What do you seriously snarkiness aside get out of it? are there endorsement deals? talk show appearances?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

There are so many people on this page who I can't rep. Dammit!


----------



## Pauline

fatterthanfat said:


> and you've got a title to defend!



Trust me....i am not trying to defend this title. It is up for grabs, i needed to use it to get my story out there and get help. I never gained even 1 pound to get this title, i just used my weight at that time, sent in documentation by the deadline....and poof....i got it! Hopefully i will get that help & if im ever in Guinness again, it will be for being the woman who LOST the most weight!

~Paulee :kiss2:


----------



## LoveBHMS

The Orange Mage said:


> While the iron is hot, can anyone who's met him confirm that Kevin is capable of facial expressions? Every picture I've ever seen of him is with that exact same rapist/taking-a-dump face. Thanks in advance.
> 
> EDIT: And before any mods hop on this, I feel this is a totally legit question and that I'm not the only one wondering this. Have a nice day!



I've met Kevin. He's a real life friend of mine. Like actual real life, not Facebook. Yes he's capable of facial expressions and yes it was a stupid question. Lots of people tend to look the same in multitudes of photographs.

And FWIW, he's also not a serial killer, not dumpy, and he sure as heck doesn't think single people are losers nor does he use singleness against anyone. He happens to be a terrific person, a good friend, and a gentleman IN REAL LIFE. It annoys the daylights out of me to watch people talking shit on somebody they don't even know, especially when that person is an out and proud FA which is the actual point of Dimensions.


----------



## KHayes666

LoveBHMS said:


> I've met Kevin. He's a real life friend of mine. Like actual real life, not Facebook. Yes he's capable of facial expressions and yes it was a stupid question. Lots of people tend to look the same in multitudes of photographs.
> 
> And FWIW, he's also not a serial killer, not dumpy, and he sure as heck doesn't think single people are losers nor does he use singleness against anyone. He happens to be a terrific person, a good friend, and a gentleman IN REAL LIFE. It annoys the daylights out of me to watch people talking shit on somebody they don't even know, especially when that person is an out and proud FA which is the actual point of Dimensions.



Don't waste your breath.

After all, its not real life actions that matter but words on a screen that define you remember? lol

Speaking of real life I can't wait to go to The Wave again. Imagine that though, meeting in real life. What a concept! I'll leave my chainsaw home this time


----------



## russianrobot

KHayes666 said:


> I don't give a damn what I look like. When you have someone very sweet to come home to every night (which russianbot doesn't) its all good



Its _Russianrobot_ not Russianbot



KHayes666 said:


> When someone insults your looks, having someone who a lot of people find attractive call YOU attractive pretty much offsets the weasel making fun of your looks.
> 
> lol @ angrily. The last 2 pages have had me laughing from beginning to end. Usually when I post I'm smiling ear to ear. If something made me angry I'd respond much differently
> 
> Do I think people are pathetic for being single? Hell no. Do I find someone that isn't in a LTR that insults someones looks, posts unfunny photoshop pics and looks like Bubba Ho Tep and Honky Tonk Man's love child pathetic? Hell yes.
> 
> Anyways, weren't you supposed to have me on ignore?



There is no doubt in my mind you would act differently if you were angry, I am sure it would involve kicking some cat or dog in the face.

Apparently at least 11 people thought it was funny, due to the rep I seemed to receive and the mere Fact you said I am Bruce Campbell's & Buck Owens Love child makes me happier than you can imagine. Two true American Icons.
But hey looking like Corey Feldman's cool he got to hang out with Michael Jackson 



KHayes666 said:


> After our last little battle (that my fiance STILL laughs about months later) I was told we were supposed to put each other on mandatory ignore. Guess we're both guilty of not actually doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> Gacy was an idiot, he got caught.



Its_ "Fiancée"_ not Fiance. What Battle are you talking about??? Mandatory ignore??? What the hell is that? I am calling BS on that. Anyone else ever heard of mandatory ignore??. I think your confusing me with another of the 234,567 other people on these boards you have pissed off.

The Gacy comment confuses me are you saying you have not been caught raping and murdering young teenage boys yet? I don't think aspiring to be in Gacy's shadow would be good in anyway. But that is what gives you your special 'charm' now isn't it.




Wild Zero said:


> made me laugh


Wild Zero I can tell by your avatar you are getting more 'pussy' than Kevin ever has.



KHayes666 said:


> Her words not mine lol


Considering this post came in 45 secs after the above post leads me to believe your both sitting in A)Your Parents Basement's B)His Parents Basement


I will close with this comment about Khayes666;

"You can't cure stupid" 

View attachment 12319805.jpg


View attachment bruce-campbell.jpg


----------



## joswitch

russianrobot said:


> And I see you're still on Myspace, along with what I assume are a few dust bunnies a raccoon, maybe a convict or two.
> 
> I do however enjoy the rants, you seem to have all the intellectual prowess of someone who drowns in the back of a pickup truck when it crosses a river because you could not get the tailgate down.



Obviously desperate white knighting is obviously desperate.

As to your assessment of my intellectual prowess?
You're a parsec or two off target there.


----------



## LalaCity

what is wrong with you people


----------



## Fat Brian

This:






And this:


----------



## Jes

LoveBHMS said:


> I've met Kevin. He's a real life friend of mine. Like actual real life, not Facebook. Yes he's capable of facial expressions and yes it was a stupid question. Lots of people tend to look the same in multitudes of photographs.
> 
> And FWIW, he's also not a serial killer, not dumpy, and he sure as heck doesn't think single people are losers nor does he use singleness against anyone. He happens to be a terrific person, a good friend, and a gentleman IN REAL LIFE. It annoys the daylights out of me to watch people talking shit on somebody they don't even know, especially when that person is an out and proud FA which is the actual point of Dimensions.



Wrong! Four of Clubs!

hahahahaah. Aww shit.


----------



## Jes

russianrobot said:


> Wild Zero I can tell by your avatar you are getting more 'pussy' than Kevin ever has.



by kicking it in the face, or ... ?


----------



## penguin

I haven't looked at this thread til now, and I'm like really confused.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I'm kinda here right now.


----------



## Jes

Ok, let me bottomline it for you ladies:

A russianbot and a lovesBMs had a baby and it looked like corey feldman and then I laughed a lot and so did the Joker from a cartoon.

AND, SCENE.



No? Not descriptive enough?  

What happened is what always happens at Dims: ridiculous idea for a thread + insane posting by all = rampant douchebaggery!


----------



## CastingPearls

yeah anyway..... 

View attachment 222252_129286377145413_126894987384552_195877_8053854_n.jpg


----------



## Jes

CastingPearls said:


> yeah anyway.....



i seriously hope i'm the fat one.


----------



## vardon_grip

Jes said:


> i seriously hope i'm the fat one.



I think you're the one on the left. ^5! 

View attachment rabbit.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

russianrobot said:


> Its _Russianrobot_ not Russianbot
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt in my mind you would act differently if you were angry, I am sure it would involve kicking some cat or dog in the face.
> 
> Apparently at least 11 people thought it was funny, due to the rep I seemed to receive and the mere Fact you said I am Bruce Campbell's & Buck Owens Love child makes me happier than you can imagine. Two true American Icons.
> But hey looking like Corey Feldman's cool he got to hang out with Michael Jackson
> 
> 
> 
> Its_ "Fiancée"_ not Fiance. What Battle are you talking about??? Mandatory ignore??? What the hell is that? I am calling BS on that. Anyone else ever heard of mandatory ignore??. I think your confusing me with another of the 234,567 other people on these boards you have pissed off.
> 
> The Gacy comment confuses me are you saying you have not been caught raping and murdering young teenage boys yet? I don't think aspiring to be in Gacy's shadow would be good in anyway. But that is what gives you your special 'charm' now isn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Zero I can tell by your avatar you are getting more 'pussy' than Kevin ever has.
> 
> 
> Considering this post came in 45 secs after the above post leads me to believe your both sitting in A)Your Parents Basement's B)His Parents Basement
> 
> 
> I will close with this comment about Khayes666;
> 
> "You can't cure stupid"



By insulting Wild Zero you just proved to be an even bigger moron than you've already shown....which is saying something.

Oh and by the way Jes, your hypocrisy is absolutely hilarious.

You laugh when Russianbot calls me a variety of names which I'm actually not then "get offended" when I say something along the same lines to him. So its ok for him to say I'm dumpy but I'm the bad guy for suggesting he's never been laid before (hell, I'm probably right too)? Hypocrisy at its finest.

But hey, this is way too funny to end. Please continue


----------



## Emma

Oh my God. This thread is hysterical on toast. The picture of KHayes666 head on a bunny has finished me off. 

As you were.


----------



## Rowan

well damn I see that dimensions hasn't changed 1 little bit since I've been gone lol


----------



## Heyyou

Rowan said:


> well damn I see that dimensions hasn't changed 1 little bit since I've been gone lol



I think it has. We are all our usual jovial selves


----------



## Jes

KHayes666 said:


> Oh and by the way Jes, your hypocrisy is absolutely hilarious.



Right? 

I am honestly pretty much one of the funniest people I know. My whole life, I've had at least 2 people/week tell me I should go into stand-up comedy (well, my 'whole life' is overkill--since about Jr. High)...but it's a hard biz. And I think I'd prefer sit-down comedy, personally.

But yes. I do crack myself up, hard, so thank you for noticing! And everyone else, too, for the mad props. I like to think my sense of humor is a mix of book smarts, street smarts, pop culture knowledge and a good dose of outrageousness mixed with silliness; it's a hypnotic blend and hails from Chicago, home of Kathy Griffin.


----------



## Jes

KHayes666 said:


> I'm the bad guy for suggesting he's never been laid before (hell, I'm probably right too)?



Oh, no! Far from it! I gave RussianRobot a very stern talking to in a wide variety of PMs feverishly exchanged late into the night. I did some tongue clucking, followed by eye rolling, followed by some furious finger wagging.

Your reputation has been upheld. You're welcome.



ps: tell him his hair looks like whatever you think it looks like--that's par for the course. When you bring singleness into it, it looks desperate. FYI. Are you getting it yet? At all? Remotely? Anything? Knock knock!


----------



## Carrie

OMG guyz please stop arguing and tell me who the worlds fatttest lady is I NEED TO KNOWWWWWWWWWWWWW.

This is _important_.


----------



## russianrobot

Jes said:


> Oh, no! Far from it! I gave RussianRobot a very stern talking to in a wide variety of PMs feverishly exchanged late into the night. I did some tongue clucking, followed by eye rolling, followed by some furious finger wagging.
> 
> Your reputation has been upheld. You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ps: tell him his hair looks like whatever you think it looks like--that's par for the course. When you bring singleness into it, it looks desperate. FYI. Are you getting it yet? At all? Remotely? Anything? Knock knock!



Okay Jes I said the Hail Marys, Ran around my block twice, went into the Bathroom said Bloody Mary 5 times (saw nothing there except some weird glowing soap scum), Rubbed my head patted my tummy, tried to sneeze with my eyes open, and read James Joyce to my dog....I think that about does it.....I promise to behave. Thank you for your sage like advice.


----------



## mithrandirjn

joswitch said:


> :doh:
> 
> Smokers.
> Boozers.
> They are legion.
> They will (almost always) get ill.
> But!
> They pay taxes too. Just like you.
> 
> Skydivers.
> Base jumpers.
> Rock climbers.
> Motor racers. etc.
> Will very likely suffer injury.
> But!
> They pay taxes too, Just like you.
> 
> Fat peeps.
> Are also not exempt from taxes. Just like you.
> 
> What is the greatest obligation - to avoid being a "burden" on society?
> Or to live your life and treat your own body as you see fit?
> 
> Remember, YOUR health needs will be seen as "burden" by someone somewhere.



Easy tiger, I expressly said I don't expect laws being made to "mandate" people leading personal health standards; it's unrealistic and nanny state-ish, not to mention a complete invasion of privacy. Applying blanket standards to everybody is absurd on every level.

However, yes, you best believe I think it's a major obligation to, *if you're capable of it*, avoid being a "burden". That _isn't_ to say I'd ever want somebody denied healthcare or help, even if they did willingly engage in destructive behavior, and obviously there are plenty of people who have issues they can't work around on their own, which is an entirely different matter. 

But the legal side of this has never been an issue for me. Legally, yes, cover everybody, take care of everybody, I don't care if they were intentionally setting themselves on fire, *no exceptions*, take care of them. 
That said, I definitely feel there's a moral side that has nothing to do with laws passed. Does that mean I'm going to pre-judge every cigarette smoker I see? Of course not, especially given the nature of addiction, but I personally feel a moral obligation in this matter, end of story. Nobody's going to be perfect and engage in 100% healthy behavior, obviously, really, let's just apply common sense. 

Plus, comparing smoking with bungee jumping just goes absolutely nowhere, I'm sorry. So many things ranging from overall cost of care, length in years of health issues, frequency of health problems, etc.


----------



## russianrobot

KHayes666 said:


> You laugh when Russianbot calls me a variety of names which I'm actually *not *



Oh no, no no you cannot say that! I will gladly take back Bowl haircut comment.

I wholeheartedly apologize for calling you 'dumpy'.

But dude no way, sorry can't do it, won't do it you fucking look like* Corey Feldman.*


I cannot change the fact you look like Corey you were just born that way.

Godspeed Corvin, Godspeed 

View attachment corvin.jpg


View attachment 450x303-alg_larry-king_corey-feldman.jpg


----------



## snuggletiger

And all I wanted to know was what a person got out of the title besides just the title, were there financial benefits to having the title. Alas nobody here seems to know.


----------



## Jes

russianrobot said:


> Okay Jes I said the Hail Marys, Ran around my block twice, went into the Bathroom said Bloody Mary 5 times (saw nothing there except some weird glowing soap scum), Rubbed my head patted my tummy, tried to sneeze with my eyes open, and read James Joyce to my dog....I think that about does it.....I promise to behave. Thank you for your sage like advice.



Well anyway, and I'm not trying to White Knight here (hey--do you remember the tv show The White Shadow? I just had a flashback!) or anything, but I think people here don't know what a cool guy you are in real life, and it's my job to interject and tell them, even though it's super unrelated. 

So let's get together again, IN REAL LIFE, which is NOT THE INTERNET, even though we will KEEP TALKING ABOUT IT ON THE INTERNET, and relive those fun times we used to have.

Like how you'd write me a note during quiet reading time and ask if I wanted to come over and ride bikes after school (which was weird, b/c you're like 40 and so am I).

Or that time we dressed up in your Grandma's clothes, and got drunk on cooking sherry and dropped a turd in the punch bowl, which was empty at the time so it just made this weird 'smack' sound

Or that one thing we did with that beanbag chair that one time...and only that one time.

WE'RE SO AWESOME AND THIS IS GOING TO BE SO MUCH FUN *IN REAL LIFE* I bet you're jealous, right? EVEN THOUGH YOU'RE TOTALLY GONNA BE THERE TOO!


----------



## Jes

snuggletiger said:


> And all I wanted to know was what a person got out of the title besides just the title, were there financial benefits to having the title. Alas nobody here seems to know.



Wake up; of course there are. But they pale in comparison to the fact that you're now dealing with a whole host of other issues, if you ask me.

Then again, some people do things for attention only. Maybe there will never be a dime in it, but many want to be on TV. The reason 'why' isn't as important as the 'film at 11' result.


----------



## Jes

KHayes666 said:


> But hey, this is way too funny to end. Please continue



I am genuinely glad you're finding this funny b/c I really am too. ANd your gf is tee-heeing, and I'm guffawing, and russianrobot is chuckling, and VG is ROFLHAO-ing, and I'm pretty sure everyone else reading this thread is getting a good, long laugh out of it. I love it when we all get along; it's actually pretty fun!

You gotta admit--you and that latest image of CF are totes separated-at-birth!

I wish someone here at Dims looked like the other, dead, Corey b/c he was cute (I was actually 'in' (crowd scene) a movie with him, btw. Remind me to tell you the story sometime), and it'd be pretty neat. 

Hey, who else at Dims looks like someone famous?


----------



## Heyyou

Carrie said:


> OMG guyz please stop arguing and tell me who the worlds fatttest lady is I NEED TO KNOWWWWWWWWWWWWW.
> 
> This is _important_.



Judging by the numbers, it is Paulee at 723lbs.
Second would be SuperSizedBombShell Chelle from Canada, at 703lbs.
Thirdly would be Goddess Patty, at 658lbs.

Donna Simpson is losing weight
Zsalynn is an "unverified" (though i believe her and am helping her get scale) ~640lbs (stated number..)
and "Massive Mocha," though once well over 600lbs (she was hottest at that time IMHO and she liked it too) is now a touch over 500lbs and going down.
And Queen Raqui is likely still in the "upper 500lbs/low 600lbs" range.

Hope this helps.


----------



## vardon_grip

Heyyou said:


> Judging by the numbers, it is Paulee at 723lbs.
> Second would be SuperSizedBombShell Chelle from Canada, at 703lbs.
> Thirdly would be Goddess Patty, at 658lbs.
> 
> Donna Simpson is losing weight
> Zsalynn is an "unverified" (though i believe her and am helping her get scale) ~640lbs (stated number..)
> and "Massive Mocha," though once well over 600lbs (she was hottest at that time IMHO and she liked it too) is now a touch over 500lbs and going down.
> And Queen Raqui is likely still in the "upper 500lbs/low 600lbs" range.
> 
> Hope this helps.



FTW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heyyou

Jes said:


> I wish someone here at Dims looked like the other, dead, Corey b/c he was cute (I was actually 'in' (crowd scene) a movie with him, btw. Remind me to tell you the story sometime), and it'd be pretty neat.



I will give it a shot....

Corey "Haim" from "The Two Coreys" (?)






Me.





.. Yes? No? Maybe so?

That was one of my more "pimpy" photos.

I tried.


----------



## deepreflection

.......That's still Corey Feldman, and you look nothing like either of them.


----------



## Heyyou

deepreflection said:


> .......That's still Corey Feldman, and you look nothing like either of them.



I tried. 

lol


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Maybe a little Garry Shandling_esque_?


----------



## Heyyou

ThatFatGirl said:


> Maybe a little Garry Shandling_esque_?



This is what he looks like when he gets excited! 






") As to me, I look more like Bruce Wilis than anything. I will withhold pics. People with hair look better. 

(Bruce Willis/Jason Statham mix.)


----------



## Jes

Heyyou said:


> Zsalynn is an "unverified" (though i believe her and am helping her get scale) ~640lbs (stated number..) .



First, I love this post.
Second, in all seriousness--can't Zsalynn get her own scale?? I'm not sure I understand buying a scale for someone.
Third, as I recall, and I'm not telling tales out of school, all discussions were public at Dims, Zsalynn took part, recently, in a documentary in Britain (I think?) and talked about how difficult it was for her to be at her weight and how she very much did not want to be fat and really hated it and so did most every fat woman. More power to her, I'm not taking issue with that in the least. BUt, of course, there was blowback and people seemed surprised and/or offended at her opinions, or that she had opinions at all. 
Anyhoo, I recall watching the clip and seeing her and I swear to god, I thought she got down to like 200 or something, which is neither here nor there 'til I'm reading she's at 600. Did she gain 400 lbs in 2 years (*boing!* just smell those erections, ladies and gents!)? What am I missing?

Finally: how the hell do you pronounce Zsalynn? Zsha-lynn? Like ZsaZsa Gabor?


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Good God, Jes.. you are totally in my head on all points. 

I am curious, Heyyou, how much money have you spent buying scales for paysite models? How many scales total?


----------



## Heyyou

Jes said:


> First, I love this post.
> Second, in all seriousness--can't Zsalynn get her own scale?? I'm not sure I understand buying a scale for someone.
> Third, as I recall, and I'm not telling tales out of school, all discussions were public at Dims, Zsalynn took part, recently, in a documentary in Britain (I think?) and talked about how difficult it was for her to be at her weight and how she very much did not want to be fat and really hated it and so did most every fat woman. More power to her, I'm not taking issue with that in the least. BUt, of course, there was blowback and people seemed surprised and/or offended at her opinions, or that she had opinions at all.
> Anyhoo, I recall watching the clip and seeing her and I swear to god, I thought she got down to like 200 or something, which is neither here nor there 'til I'm reading she's at 600. Did she gain 400 lbs in 2 years (*boing!* just smell those erections, ladies and gents!)? What am I missing?
> 
> *Finally: how the hell do you pronounce Zsalynn? Zsha-lynn? Like ZsaZsa Gabor?*



I believe it is more of a Chinese pronuncioation, like you would pronounce Yao Ming, but "Zhao." so "Zhowww-lynn." I always had a pronunciation that was unique: "Ziss-ahhh-lynn." (the "Zsa" separate from "lynn." I have heard her friends call her "Zhaooow-lynn" in pronouncing her name, we have some friends in common, her and i.

2) I, too, have seen her early pics. She does appear to eigh less than 300lbs. One of the reasons i like Zsalynn so much (easy to type) or multiple reasons, is:

a. All indications point to that she really, really did gain back ~400lbs and is still gaining. (Goddess Patty also got very heavy from being a medium BBW, to a large SSBBW.) That is awesome, and indicates a remarkable person to me (she pursued gettin gher size back, she likes it. And you all know i like the weight aspect, but the person underneath is awesome too.)
b. As to the scale, apparently weighing over 550lbs becomes extremely difficult, due to the MyWeigh XL-550 malfunctioning (two models at least have had it not work, one didnt give the scale right but she didnt really want to know in the first place, and the one that DID get it reported it stopped working by itself, not because she out-weighed it.) There are two other models of 550lbs scale, oe projects it onto a wall the other has a glass construction. I have begun purchasing the glass one, because, lets face it, the MyWeigh IS ugly.. and cannot weigh models such as Kellie Kay, FORMER Massive Mocha (she can now,) etc (certain models are simply too heavy for it, thats the bottom line.) I have found no less than two scales that can weigh Zsa, and we talk every now and again.. the prospect of seeing her weight actually, really displayed motivates me to do well for myself to get the money to get her the scale, to show my appreciation for her body and modeling/photographs/videos of it (and probably those she models with,) and she is another model that says "I weighed a few months ago at the doctor" so we dont KNOW.. i did not see the show in Britain i have seen Queen Raqui show on Tyra and spoken to her in person, and she says that Tyra is the most arrogant, rude, stuck-up person in show biz and the show is so heavily scripted that she could not wait to get out of the studio and off the show. This is why i am mad at myself i just missed Paulee's segment (had to find the remote) and i did not see thsi article on Zsa. I have seen Canadian television about Gaining Goddess, and Amazon Amanda was on Tosh.O (but he is a college kid im in the in-between phase of college and mid-age adult and i still thought it wasnt a serious segment.) So i maybe went off track.. I want to get Zsa the scale because her weight is awesome. I know it causes "mobility issues" to be heavy and im aware of this, but she likes to weigh a lot anyways.
And yes, i believe her im not accusing her of misrepresenting her weight. I believe Paulee's weight too.. I "kind of" believe Chelle Bombshell is 703lbs she may be if you see her picture, and ive only seen a few models misrepresent their weight or size (Norma Stitz, 102ZZZ bust. Really? Thats not even funny.. and certain 300lbs people saying they want to gain until they are 500-600lbs, then editing an eating video. Doesnt work for me.)

3) I rather enjoy this post too. I put up Gary Busey pic because i did not know i looked like the Gary otherguy. I also look like this guy.. but not Corey Haim.






 (Minus glasses and hat, of course, and i dont have time to go through all my pictures at this moment, so here is closest match in 30 seconds or less)


----------



## Jes

ThatFatGirl said:


> I am curious, Heyyou, how much money have you spent buying scales for paysite models? How many scales total?



And also? Surely it makes more sense to send someone money to buy a scale than to send one to Australia, which has got to cost like $100 for a heavy scale. Right? It'd be like sending me a brick from Estonia when you could just send me a $1 and tell me to go buy one at Lowe's!


----------



## LoveBHMS

I'm assuming that scales that go over 350 are fairly pricey and can't be bought at a local Bed Bath and Beyond or Walmart. So if you want or need an expensive and not very widely available product, why not have a fan buy it for you if he wants?

At any rate, it's a particular oddity about Dims and the SA/FA world in general that you can sell paysite subscription on one thread and on another talk about how you want to get in the Guiness Book of World Records for losing the most weight.

If somebody is promoting a fat girl paysite and then giving interviews saying she hates being fat, of course there's going to be blowback. Not because paysite girls shouldn't have opinions and not because erections are more important than a girl's happiness and wellbeing, but because customers and FAs are going to feel duped and probably disappointed. We all get it that the sites are fantasy, but it's not unreasonable to want to get the fantasy you're paying for. 

Furthermore, it seems unfair to say "Well paysite customers should 'get it' that girls don't really like being fat" because some probably do and probably don't gain weight or maintain high weights just for their sites. There are also non-paysite girls who likely enjoy or at least don't hate being fat.


----------



## Carrie

Heyyou said:


> Judging by the numbers, it is Paulee at 723lbs.
> Second would be SuperSizedBombShell Chelle from Canada, at 703lbs.
> Thirdly would be Goddess Patty, at 658lbs.
> 
> Donna Simpson is losing weight
> Zsalynn is an "unverified" (though i believe her and am helping her get scale) ~640lbs (stated number..)
> and "Massive Mocha," though once well over 600lbs (she was hottest at that time IMHO and she liked it too) is now a touch over 500lbs and going down.
> And Queen Raqui is likely still in the "upper 500lbs/low 600lbs" range.
> 
> Hope this helps.



You're killing me, Smalls.


----------



## Jes

Heyyou said:


>



Yeah, I can kinda see the likeness with you and him. The chin dimple, for sure, is a good fit.

I guess, having seen the clip of Zsa where she cries and talks about how badly she doesn't want to be so fat, and then her posting at Dims once the cat was out of the bag and admitting it was her, and that yes, she felt that way and was pretty sure most SS women did too, but that she needed the money, would make it hard for me to see her as anything other than a woman in pain (of various kinds). She seemed honest and broken down a bit by her situation in that video, and I felt for her. I don't know that I think she 'pursued getting her size back' b/c she 'likes it' so much as she found it hard to lose weight and keep it off (as do we all) and that she hasn't been able to move past the reasons that got and kept her fat (again, as many of us have not, when dealing with emotional eating, poor choices, etc.). We here at Dims know enough about weight to know things aren't usually as simple as some may proclaim them to be.


----------



## Heyyou

Jes said:


> And also? Surely it makes more sense to send someone money to buy a scale than to send one to Australia, which has got to cost like $100 for a heavy scale. Right? It'd be like sending me a brick from Estonia when you could just send me a $1 and tell me to go buy one at Lowe's!



Well you are onto something there, the first package (scale, and shipping) came to $88.73, and the chocolate (10.5lbs, 3 3.5lb bags) came to $82. Now, without harping on it further im just going to briefly mention and move on here, *if you see the type of things that happen with my money that i can have ~$90 CASH in my wallet because ifeel like spending cash the week and not using my debit and credit cards even though i would pay them as if i had spent cash which is my usuall modus opperande in credit maintenance mode my score WAS a 680 now its like 530 after the three months in the can for Camaro-related burnouts.. my credit score declined i wanted to use CASH and if you see how i can just have that lost "because i fell asleep o nthe couch when two housemates were next to me watching Kid Rock videos" so now that $90 has went to NOTHING to say nothing of what else was in wallet, this going as to 1. how easy it is for me to lose, i will not say "waste" money because that i spend it on is not a waste and 2. "Judge situations" then you will see more why i say that "money is no object."* I wanted to bold it because i had some things i wanted to express.

Now, to answer the question, over the past ~2 years im sure ive spent ~$500 on scales and gifts.

To put that in perspective.. the car you see (which is no more) cost $300. Straight up.

And guess what? Though i loved the car.. i like the happiness (and also revenue for when they make the video and sell it, or ut t on their site, etc) more than that $300 car. Looks like below, nice and clean.. also nice and back with the guy i bought it from, i *GAVE IT BACK TO HIM FOR FREE* because it was about doing what is right.. not attmepting to make money (I knew i was going away IRL. If he enjoys the car, then thats better than NOBODY enjoying it and it sitting in a salvage yard being parted out, or crushed for metal, or just crushed.)






Money can be replaced, it is no object, I work i get money outside of work too and i spend on gifts because if i can lose $90 liek that and turn around and get $200 and $700 and a paycheck from 3 months ago and then work 42 hours, oh well $90 bye. 

btw, that is why i have the bike and i rode it more than 20 miles today. And i will likely ride it again.


----------



## Heyyou

Jes said:


> And also? Surely it makes more sense to send someone money to buy a scale than to send one to Australia, which has got to cost like $100 for a heavy scale. Right? It'd be like sending me a brick from Estonia when you could *just send me a $1 and tell me to go buy one at Lowe's!*



Actual photo, from three hours ago.


----------



## Heyyou

LoveBHMS said:


> *I'm assuming that scales that go over 350 are fairly pricey and can't be bought at a local Bed Bath and Beyond or Walmart. So if you want or need an expensive and not very widely available product, why not have a fan buy it for you if he wants?*
> 
> At any rate, it's a particular oddity about Dims and the SA/FA world in general that you can sell paysite subscription on one thread and on another talk about how you want to get in the Guiness Book of World Records for losing the most weight.
> 
> If somebody is promoting a fat girl paysite and then giving interviews saying she hates being fat, of course there's going to be blowback. Not because paysite girls shouldn't have opinions and not because erections are more important than a girl's happiness and wellbeing, but because customers and FAs are going to feel duped and probably disappointed. We all get it that the sites are fantasy, but it's not unreasonable to want to get the fantasy you're paying for.
> 
> Furthermore, it seems unfair to say "Well paysite customers should 'get it' that girls don't really like being fat" because some probably do and probably don't gain weight or maintain high weights just for their sites. There are also non-paysite girls who likely enjoy or at least don't hate being fat.



+1. I have done extensive research. I liek to do what i can. This is basically what it comes down to: Go to Walmart. Walmart is NOT fat-friendly. Not ONE scale that goes above 400lbs. (Almost all my friends are above 400lbs.) Now, go to Target. They have ONE scale that goes to 440lbs.. and it is the one that TRIES to measure Body Fat, BMI, etc. These scales DONT WORK all that energy that goes to WEIGHING actually gets eaten up in tryign to calculate BMI, and this will be the scale that wont weigh over 400-something lbs and will fail. (Luscious Amazon went to a store and bought a "440lbs scale" from "Cal-max." She now is a touch over 400lbs.. and in her last weigh vid, she had to step on it three times and it registered just UNDER 400lbs i wont say exact number, then the rest of the video was showing the scale failing under her.) Even the MyWeigh XL-550 fails prematurely, and i have seen a weight of 513.8lbs register on it in a certain gaining model's video. (K-mart has TWO scales both by Taylor that weigh to 440lbs, both $29.99 IIRC. Again, if you around or above 440lbs or can be above 440lbs and are close to it and need bigger, you need other scale.) And i have a model friend that is 5ft4in tall and is above 40lbs at this time, she weighed in 435.6lbs Two YEARS ago. 

I am the scale pro, and the quality ones are mail-order from EBay. The GOOD scales have registered 435.8lbs and even up to 439.2lbs on models on a 440lbs scale, and the one model (retired, remaining nameless at this time) did a follow-up to show THAT scale say "Err" (rather quickly, too) and the NEW MyWeigh XL-550 i got her say 452lbs. (I get the glass one now, the MyWeigh can either work or not and its ugly.)

Hope this helps.

EDIT: Taking a break so i dont draw overcriticism of me overposting. I know ive posted in response to everyone's questions, so im going to pause now, to be fair about it since i know i dont want to be overposting, particularly on this thread. Thanks)


----------



## KHayes666

Carrie said:


> You're killing me, Smalls.



Hey wait:












This is not meant as an insult to HeyYou btw, just Carrie's reference was too good to pass up.


----------



## Heyyou

KHayes666 said:


> Hey wait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not meant as an insult to HeyYou btw, just Carrie's reference was too good to pass up.



No insult taken, KHayes666. I have sense of humor! 

I like what just happened right there. TY ms KHayes666! Carry on, i need to honor my "posting break" so that i can be proactive in the right direction about my one-off OCD/ADHD. Thanks 

On that note.. Later! And thanks a third time.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Not to speak for Zsalyn in any way but, I have met her in person and she introduced herself as Zsalyn (pronounced like Zsa Zsa Gabor).


----------



## KHayes666

D_A_Bunny said:


> Not to speak for Zsalyn in any way but, I have met her in person and she introduced herself as Zsalyn *(pronounced like Zsa Zsa Gabor)*.



I assume Zsalyn is much nicer lol


----------



## Fat Brian

Heyyou said:


> Now, to answer the question, over the past ~2 years im sure ive spent ~$500 on scales and gifts.
> 
> To put that in perspective.. the car you see (which is no more) cost $300. Straight up.



A man's got to have his priorities. On the other hand, I know who to call before I buy another scale.


----------



## russianrobot

Jes said:


> It'd be like sending me a brick from Estonia when you could just send me a $1 and tell me to go buy one at Lowe's!



You are sharp as a tack, don't put you in a chair!!!!

 :bow::bow:


----------



## russianrobot

Heyyou said:


> I believe it is more of a Chinese pronuncioation, like you would pronounce Yao Ming, but "Zhao." so "Zhowww-lynn." I always had a pronunciation that was unique: "Ziss-ahhh-lynn." (the "Zsa" separate from "lynn." I have heard her friends call her "Zhaooow-lynn" in pronouncing her name, we have some friends in common, her and i.
> 
> 2) I, too, have seen her early pics. She does appear to eigh less than 300lbs. One of the reasons i like Zsalynn so much (easy to type) or multiple reasons, is:
> 
> a. All indications point to that she really, really did gain back ~400lbs and is still gaining. (Goddess Patty also got very heavy from being a medium BBW, to a large SSBBW.) That is awesome, and indicates a remarkable person to me (she pursued gettin gher size back, she likes it. And you all know i like the weight aspect, but the person underneath is awesome too.)
> b. As to the scale, apparently weighing over 550lbs becomes extremely difficult, due to the MyWeigh XL-550 malfunctioning (two models at least have had it not work, one didnt give the scale right but she didnt really want to know in the first place, and the one that DID get it reported it stopped working by itself, not because she out-weighed it.) There are two other models of 550lbs scale, oe projects it onto a wall the other has a glass construction. I have begun purchasing the glass one, because, lets face it, the MyWeigh IS ugly.. and cannot weigh models such as Kellie Kay, FORMER Massive Mocha (she can now,) etc (certain models are simply too heavy for it, thats the bottom line.) I have found no less than two scales that can weigh Zsa, and we talk every now and again.. the prospect of seeing her weight actually, really displayed motivates me to do well for myself to get the money to get her the scale, to show my appreciation for her body and modeling/photographs/videos of it (and probably those she models with,) and she is another model that says "I weighed a few months ago at the doctor" so we dont KNOW.. i did not see the show in Britain i have seen Queen Raqui show on Tyra and spoken to her in person, and she says that Tyra is the most arrogant, rude, stuck-up person in show biz and the show is so heavily scripted that she could not wait to get out of the studio and off the show. This is why i am mad at myself i just missed Paulee's segment (had to find the remote) and i did not see thsi article on Zsa. I have seen Canadian television about Gaining Goddess, and Amazon Amanda was on Tosh.O (but he is a college kid im in the in-between phase of college and mid-age adult and i still thought it wasnt a serious segment.) So i maybe went off track.. I want to get Zsa the scale because her weight is awesome. I know it causes "mobility issues" to be heavy and im aware of this, but she likes to weigh a lot anyways.
> And yes, i believe her im not accusing her of misrepresenting her weight. I believe Paulee's weight too.. I "kind of" believe Chelle Bombshell is 703lbs she may be if you see her picture, and ive only seen a few models misrepresent their weight or size (Norma Stitz, 102ZZZ bust. Really? Thats not even funny.. and certain 300lbs people saying they want to gain until they are 500-600lbs, then editing an eating video. Doesnt work for me.)
> 
> 3) I rather enjoy this post too. I put up Gary Busey pic because i did not know i looked like the Gary otherguy. I also look like this guy.. but not Corey Haim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Minus glasses and hat, of course, and i dont have time to go through all my pictures at this moment, so here is closest match in 30 seconds or less)



You kinda look like Lance Armstrong's Older angrier brother, just not in the shape he is. (like 135% of the rest of the male population) 

View attachment lance_armstrong--300x300.jpg


----------



## russianrobot

Heyyou said:


> Judging by the numbers, it is Paulee at 723lbs.
> Second would be SuperSizedBombShell Chelle from Canada, at 703lbs.
> Thirdly would be Goddess Patty, at 658lbs.
> 
> Donna Simpson is losing weight
> Zsalynn is an "unverified" (though i believe her and am helping her get scale) ~640lbs (stated number..)
> and "Massive Mocha," though once well over 600lbs (she was hottest at that time IMHO and she liked it too) is now a touch over 500lbs and going down.
> And Queen Raqui is likely still in the "upper 500lbs/low 600lbs" range.
> 
> Hope this helps.




How in the Hell can you forgot *Big Bertha *of Milwaukee WI????!?!?

She weighs 800-1000 pounds ....but then again during the day when she is fabulous supermodel Ashley Crawford she weighs 120. (I just wanted to punch the guy who created this farce in the face. She immobilizes them with her fat yet when she needs to 'transform back' she has to vomit here size out....oh yeah nothing like Bulimia huh.:doh: )

But on the Flip side can you imagine the fucking _*paysites*_ she could have. 

Fat Porn at Night
Skinny Porn during the day
Double the profit 

View attachment bigbertha.jpg


View attachment 931966-01_superbertha.jpg


View attachment 931968-03_super.jpg


View attachment big-bertha-stats.jpg


----------



## NewfieGal

Life would be much easier if we could transform like that lol


----------



## disconnectedsmile

russianrobot said:


> How in the Hell can you forgot *Big Bertha *of Milwaukee WI????!?!?
> 
> She weighs 800-1000 pounds ....but then again during the day when she is fabulous supermodel Ashley Crawford she weighs 120. (I just wanted to punch the guy who created this farce in the face. She immobilizes them with her fat yet when she needs to 'transform back' she has to vomit here size out....oh yeah nothing like Bulimia huh.:doh: )
> 
> But on the Flip side can you imagine the fucking _*paysites*_ she could have.
> 
> Fat Porn at Night
> Skinny Porn during the day
> Double the profit



she's only fat because Deadpool is an anti-social, anti-woman, and actually inhuman feeder who views Bertha as nothing but a means to an ejaculatory end herp derp.


----------



## KHayes666

disconnectedsmile said:


> she's only fat because Deadpool is an anti-social, anti-woman, and actually inhuman feeder who views Bertha as nothing but a means to an ejaculatory end herp derp.



So Deadpool is on Dimensions too, who knew?


----------



## Jes

russianrobot said:


> (I just wanted to punch the guy who created this farce in the face. She immobilizes them with her fat yet when she needs to 'transform back' she has to vomit here size out....oh yeah nothing like Bulimia huh.:doh: )



Hey hey hey--she's *also* a card player! Shuffle up and deal!


----------



## russianrobot

disconnectedsmile said:


> she's only fat because Deadpool is an anti-social, anti-woman, and actually inhuman feeder who views Bertha as nothing but a means to an ejaculatory end herp derp.



Yeah I know what they were doing with Deadpool, The Great Lake Avengers. But its not like women (I know 99.9% of readers of comics are guys) have enough problems in this country with self image that they needed that crap. And for the teenage BBW gals reading marvel awhile back the whole Bulimia aspect is just heinous.

Plus for teenage FA guys its like "okay here is this fantasy sized fat ass kicking woman" But its still not socially acceptable so you better hope she can transform back into her thin self by day. 

P.S. Glad to see a fellow comic lover!


----------



## Wild Zero

So to get around bans how many sock puppets did Tiguan have to make before Heyyou?


----------



## joswitch

disconnectedsmile said:


> she's only fat because Deadpool is an anti-social, anti-woman, and actually inhuman feeder who views Bertha as nothing but a means to an ejaculatory end herp derp.



lolz! 

the end of their date, where she's just given him the "beauty on the inside" lecture in response to him saying her digs her big...
And he says he's been waiting so long to hear her say that...
and takes off his mask..
And...
She freaks out and spews up...


----------



## joswitch

russianrobot said:


> Yeah I know what they were doing with Deadpool, The Great Lake Avengers. But its not like women (I know 99.9% of readers of comics are guys) have enough problems in this country with self image that they needed that crap. And for the teenage BBW gals reading marvel awhile back the whole Bulimia aspect is just heinous.
> 
> Plus for teenage FA guys its like "okay here is this fantasy sized fat ass kicking woman" But its still not socially acceptable so you better hope she can transform back into her thin self by day.
> 
> P.S. Glad to see a fellow comic lover!



Ridiculous.
Deadpool is a waaaaaay minor character, and has oooh, about zero appeal to girls / women comic book readers.
I bet you ten cents you could search the whole Interwebz and not find ONE person who says: "I became bulimic due to reading Deadpool."
It's a tree fallng in the woods with no-one to see it.


----------



## Blackjack

Wild Zero said:


> So to get around bans how many sock puppets did Tiguan have to make before Heyyou?



I think that this is his fourth, if my count is right.


----------



## CastingPearls

Blackjack said:


> I think that this is his fourth, if my count is right.


I think four too.


----------



## Mishty

Fuck Squidbillies, with threads like this ah one I can get all my stoner giggles and still learn important shit about the fat community. 


winning.


----------



## tonynyc

CastingPearls said:


> I think four too.



Is this some sort of "Dims" World Record


----------



## KHayes666

Ladies and gentlemen will the WWE championship be defended at Night of Champions against Evan Bourne or the return of the one....the only......Blake Beverly?


----------



## Heyyou

KHayes666 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen will the WWE championship be defended at Night of Champions against Evan Bourne or the return of the one....the only......Blake Beverly?



(If i may) http://www.sideshowworld.com/81-SSPAlbumcover/Fat/FF-Folks.html 

I could not find the "Baby Ruth" article i had perused in a library at one time. It was regarding "Fat Baby Ruth" as the nickname was. I will likely never see the book again and the links are broken, but i hope that helps.

Cutting down the post factor, but i do love this topic, and this board, sincerely. Thank you, all.

These pics are from that link


----------



## CastingPearls

tonynyc said:


> Is this some sort of "Dims" World Record


No, actually there are quite a few contenders for the title. Remember the croissant guy? What about the nut who used to piss and moan about post counts? Both had mucho multiple accounts and eventually come back. Man, they're like cockroaches. lol


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> Fuck Squidbillies, with threads like this ah one I can get all my stoner giggles and still learn important shit about the fat community.
> 
> 
> winning.


DO NOT take thy Squidbillies name in vain there MISSY!!!!


----------



## Heyyou

Umm, what was the topic again?


----------



## Jes

Heyyou said:


> Umm, what was the topic again?



"Jes Never Met a Donut She Didn't Like."


----------



## KHayes666

Heyyou said:


> (If i may) http://www.sideshowworld.com/81-SSPAlbumcover/Fat/FF-Folks.html
> 
> I could not find the "Baby Ruth" article i had perused in a library at one time. It was regarding "Fat Baby Ruth" as the nickname was. I will likely never see the book again and the links are broken, but i hope that helps.
> 
> Cutting down the post factor, but i do love this topic, and this board, sincerely. Thank you, all.
> 
> These pics are from that link



That has absolutely nothing to do with what I posted. Maybe this will get through.....how about a mirror match:






vs


----------



## Heyyou

KHayes666 said:


> That has absolutely nothing to do with what I posted. Maybe this will get through.....how about a mirror match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs



How about THIs for a mirror match? 





vs


----------



## Mishty

Some of you dudes are really god damn stupid.


----------



## Fat Brian

Jes said:


> "Jes Never Met a Donut She Didn't Like."



If they're good enough for our dear Lord Baby Jesus they're good enough for me.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> Some of you dudes are really god damn stupid.


I would rep every one of your posts if I could.


----------



## thatgirl08

Mishty said:


> Some of you dudes are really god damn stupid.



Hate that I'm out of rep for this.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Seriously, can we just start banning people on the spot for posting anything wrestling-related outside of the wrestling thread? It sends the wrong messages about the intelligence levels of FAs.


----------



## Wild Zero

The Orange Mage said:


> Seriously, can we just start banning people on the spot for posting anything wrestling-related outside of the wrestling thread? It sends the wrong messages about the intelligence levels of FAs.



Why single out professional wrestling as an indicator of intelligence when there are plenty of other off-topic posts and images?


----------



## The Orange Mage

Wild Zero said:


> Why single out professional wrestling as an indicator of intelligence when there are plenty of other off-topic posts and images?


Because it's what has offended me the most in this thread.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

The Orange Mage said:


> Because it's what has offended me the most in this thread.


----------



## KHayes666

Wild Zero said:


> Why single out professional wrestling as an indicator of intelligence when there are plenty of other off-topic posts and images?



Yes because lolcats and "oh noes" and "ftw" make people look like Rhodes Scholars right?

Until someone recites the Gettysburg Address word for word without stopping everyone's just talking out of their ass.


----------



## tonynyc

KHayes666 said:


> Yes because lolcats and "oh noes" and "ftw" make people look like Rhodes Scholars right?
> 
> Until someone recites the Gettysburg Address word for word without stopping everyone's just talking out of their ass.



*And don't forget that David Otunga is a Harvard LawGrad ....*



The Orange Mage said:


> Because it's what has offended me the most in this thread.



*Must be a John Stossel moment.... *


----------



## Blackjack

KHayes666 said:


> Until someone recites the Gettysburg Address word for word without stopping everyone's just talking out of their ass.



So I win, then.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Blackjack said:


> So I win, then.



I might be able to win, too. Maybe. I'd probably fudge a few words or misplace a sentence fragment at some point.


----------



## Fat Brian

No, this little guy wins.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvlsco7ux4g&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Wild Zero

Only translating the Aeneid from Latin is real.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Wild Zero said:


> Only translating the Aeneid from Latin is real.



I can recite the first 20 lines of the prologue to the Canterbury Tales in Middle English by memory (and with the correct pronunciation)... but nope, no Latin translation capabilities here.

</nerd>


----------



## Fat Brian

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I can recite the first 20 lines of the prologue to the Canterbury Tales in Middle English by memory (and with the correct pronunciation)... but nope, no Latin translation capabilities here.
> 
> </nerd>



If you win this thread, have you really won anything?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I wouldn't know. I've never won a thread here.


----------



## Fat Brian

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I wouldn't know. I've never won a thread here.



It's usually a hallow victory. Many are lost and little is gained.


----------



## Chimpi

Fat Brian said:


> It's usually a hallow victory. Many are lost and little is *gained*.



fapfapfapfapfap


----------



## Fat Brian

Chimpi said:


> fapfapfapfapfap



You better not be fappin' about gainin', think of the children!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I can recite the first 20 lines of the prologue to the Canterbury Tales in Middle English by memory (and with the correct pronunciation)... but nope, no Latin translation capabilities here.
> 
> </nerd>


I can recite the first ten lines of Beowulf in Middle English by memory with perfect pronunciation. 
Demonstrating that I can tie cherry stems with my tongue has benefited me a helluva lot more.


----------



## cinnamitch

I can recite the B a Bay song that the Three Stooges sang with the perfect diction of Curly. I have therefore won this and all other threads. Nyuk Nyuk..


B-A-bay, B-E-bee, B-I-bicky-bi, B-O bo, bicky-bi bo, B-U bu, bicky bi bo bu.


----------



## Chimpi

This all reminds me of having to memorize and recite the "to be" verbs (forwards and backwards) in elementary school.

Is, am, are, was, were, be, being, been, have, has, had, do, does, did, shall, will, should, would, may, might, must, can, could.

Actually, I quite often instantaneously revisit them in my head every time I use one of those verbs.


----------



## KHayes666

cinnamitch said:


> I can recite the B a Bay song that the Three Stooges sang with the perfect diction of Curly. I have therefore won this and all other threads. Nyuk Nyuk..
> 
> 
> B-A-bay, B-E-bee, B-I-bicky-bi, B-O bo, bicky-bi bo, B-U bu, bicky bi bo bu.



This wins...end of thread, lock it now lol


----------



## Jes

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I wouldn't know. I've never won a thread here.



Oh god, I've won hundreds of them and frankly, it's over-rated. I'm still waiting for Conrad to award me my monetary winnings.


----------



## Fat Brian

Jes said:


> Oh god, I've won hundreds of them and frankly, it's over-rated. I'm still waiting for Conrad to award me my monetary winnings.



How do we establish a monetary value for the fun we have here? Do threads pay be the page or by the post count or reputation of your vanquished? We need to pin this down.


----------



## Emma

Fat Brian said:


> You better not be fappin' about gainin', think of the children!!!!!!!!!!



Don't tell him to think of the children when hes having a fap


----------



## kentwildt

Susanne or Celestial,

Just thinking about what´s been going on with you lately. You have certainly been on the news... What are your thoughts with all the attention? thanks,


----------



## russianrobot

Jes said:


> Oh god, I've won hundreds of them and frankly, it's over-rated. I'm still waiting for Conrad to award me my monetary winnings.



Indeed you have. Jes without a doubt you have won more threads, caused more grief & caused many a man here to crawl up into the fetal position and weep. Youre the Reggie Jackson of these boards. Some people Love you, others might hate you but there is absolutely no doubting the Greatness, in fact even some of Reggies best quotes are like something you would say.

For those who doubt your greatness;

_I didn't come to New York (Dimensions) to be a star; I brought my star with me.
_
For all any haters;

_Fans don't boo nobodies._

_I was reminded that when we lose and I strike out, a billion people in China don't care._

And those who doubt your competitiveness 

_I don't mind getting beaten, but I hate to lose.
_

So Jes like Reggie you are a 14 time All-Star, 5 time World Series Champ you talk it and back it up and you don't care what the people say you are secure.Keep it up Miss October, Keep it up 

View attachment Reggie_Jackson.jpg


----------



## Jes

russianrobot said:


> Indeed you have. Jes without a doubt you have won more threads, caused more grief & caused many a man here to crawl up into the fetal position and weep.



Well now that is the God's honest truth, RuRo, the God's honest truth.


----------



## KHayes666

When I think Mr. October.....this comes to mind


----------



## The Orange Mage

Did I say wrestling? I now extend my statement to include all sports.


----------



## KHayes666

The Orange Mage said:


> Did I say wrestling? I now extend my statement to include all sports.



fine, I'll speak your language.

When you think complete badass you think:


----------



## The Orange Mage

Nope. My anime phase ended many years ago, sir.


----------



## GlassDaemon

Wild Zero said:


> Only translating the Aeneid from Latin is real.



I can read, understand, translate and speak basic Latin; probably not that though. Do I still get a cookie?


----------



## KHayes666

The Orange Mage said:


> Nope. My anime phase ended many years ago, sir.



Oh wait....I got it.


----------



## Wild Zero

GlassDaemon said:


> I can read, understand, translate and speak basic Latin; probably not that though. Do I still get a cookie?


It never stopped our Latin 1 teachers from assigning hundreds of seventh graders the translation, I think you'll scrape by.


----------



## The Orange Mage

KHayes666 said:


> Oh wait....I got it.



Wrong again, and pretty much still technically anime. Off the top of my head, let's go with a REAL American badass. A thinker, a doer, a huntsman, a soldier. Basically the total package.





President Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## tonynyc

The Orange Mage said:


> Wrong again, and pretty much still technically anime. Off the top of my head, let's go with a REAL American badass. A thinker, a doer, a huntsman, a soldier. Basically the total package.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Theodore Roosevelt



*President Roosevelt was also skilled in both boxing and Judo *







The United States Judo Association (USJA) posthumously presented 26th President Theodore Roosevelt with an honorary black belt for embracing the sport of Judo at a special ceremony at Sagamore Hill in Cove Neck on Saturday, November 17th. TR admired judos ability to build character, promote confidence and teach fair play and sportsmanship. 

He also invited Jigoro Kano, founder of Judo to dispatch one of his high-ranking, top disciples, Yoshiaki Yamashita to come and set up a Dojo in the White House.The USJA made Roosevelt an 8th Degree Black Belt, an honor usually bestowed on those who have been doing Judo over 50 years and occasionally on those of distinguished leadership who have bought Judo into the international limelight. As a little boy growing up I remember seeing a picture of the postcard that Roosevelt sent to Yamashita in our Kodokan book. 



I always wondered why Roosevelt was never made a black belt, said Gary Goltz, USJA Chief Operating Officer. When I became the COO of the USJA, I asked our board of directors to honor Roosevelt with an 8th Dan and they unanimously approved it. In the spirit of President Roosevelt, I really felt this honor suited such a robust and innovative leader who set the course to make America a great world power and today, leader of the free world. He embraced Japan just as it was becoming a modern country and when Judo was invented. We now have a President who is one rank higher than Russian President Vladimir Putin whos a 7th Degree Black Belt!

Goltz along with James Webb, USJA President, presented Jim Bruns, President of the Theodore Roosevelt Association (TRA) a judo gi with a presidential seal and black belt plus a framed award featuring a red and white paneled belt (which is given to high ranking black belts) and certificate. 

On behalf of the TRA, I want to thank the United States Judo Association for an honor that is so long overdue. Said Bruns. TR was a man who was bigger than life in everything he did. He died in 1919 and at his funeral they said it was good that death took him in his sleep because if he was awake it would have been one hell of fight. Thats the kind of man he was. TR is to the only president to have a Medal of Honor, a Nobel Peace Price, and now an 8th Degree Black Belt.






*Source*

USJudo Assoc Honors Theodore Roosevelt with Black Belt


----------



## russianrobot

The Orange Mage said:


> Wrong again, and pretty much still technically anime. Off the top of my head, let's go with a REAL American badass. A thinker, a doer, a huntsman, a soldier. Basically the total package.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Theodore Roosevelt





tonynyc said:


> *President Roosevelt was also skilled in both boxing and Judo *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United States Judo Association (USJA) posthumously presented 26th President Theodore Roosevelt with an honorary black belt for embracing the sport of Judo at a special ceremony at Sagamore Hill in Cove Neck on Saturday, November 17th. TR admired judos ability to build character, promote confidence and teach fair play and sportsmanship.
> 
> He also invited Jigoro Kano, founder of Judo to dispatch one of his high-ranking, top disciples, Yoshiaki Yamashita to come and set up a Dojo in the White House.The USJA made Roosevelt an 8th Degree Black Belt, an honor usually bestowed on those who have been doing Judo over 50 years and occasionally on those of distinguished leadership who have bought Judo into the international limelight. As a little boy growing up I remember seeing a picture of the postcard that Roosevelt sent to Yamashita in our Kodokan book.
> 
> 
> 
> I always wondered why Roosevelt was never made a black belt, said Gary Goltz, USJA Chief Operating Officer. When I became the COO of the USJA, I asked our board of directors to honor Roosevelt with an 8th Dan and they unanimously approved it. In the spirit of President Roosevelt, I really felt this honor suited such a robust and innovative leader who set the course to make America a great world power and today, leader of the free world. He embraced Japan just as it was becoming a modern country and when Judo was invented. We now have a President who is one rank higher than Russian President Vladimir Putin whos a 7th Degree Black Belt!
> 
> Goltz along with James Webb, USJA President, presented Jim Bruns, President of the Theodore Roosevelt Association (TRA) a judo gi with a presidential seal and black belt plus a framed award featuring a red and white paneled belt (which is given to high ranking black belts) and certificate.
> 
> On behalf of the TRA, I want to thank the United States Judo Association for an honor that is so long overdue. Said Bruns. TR was a man who was bigger than life in everything he did. He died in 1919 and at his funeral they said it was good that death took him in his sleep because if he was awake it would have been one hell of fight. Thats the kind of man he was. TR is to the only president to have a Medal of Honor, a Nobel Peace Price, and now an 8th Degree Black Belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*
> 
> USJudo Assoc Honors Theodore Roosevelt with Black Belt



*Excellent Choice Gentlemen, Well done!*

*And on the 'Deadliest Warrior' He beat Lawrence of Arabia.

Episode 28: Teddy Roosevelt vs. Lawrence of Arabia
*
*Teddy Roosevelt Weapons: Bowie Hunter, 1896 Krag Carbine, Gatling Gun
Teddy Roosevelt Tactics: "Suppress & Slaughter"
*

*Lawrence of Arabia Weapons: Jambiya Dagger, Short Magazine Lee Enfield Rifle, Vickers Machine Gun
Lawrence of Arabia Tactics: "Phantom Army"*


*Lawrence of Arabia Percentage
Jambiya Dagger 67%
Short Magazine Lee Enfield Rifle	54%
Vickers Machine Gun 42%
Totals 2,418	48.36%
*

*Teddy Roosevelt Percentage

Short Range Weapons Bowie Hunter 33%
Mid Range Weapons	1896 Krag Carbine 46%
Long Range Weapons	Gatling Gun 58%
Totals 2,582 51.64%
*

'*X' Factors*

*Teddy Roosevelt

Endurance	71
Tactics	75
Battlefield Experience	67
Calm Under Fire 86 **

Lawrence of Arabia

Endurance 88
Tactics 81
Battlefield Experience 76
Calm Under Fire 81

*

**based on my personal experience with chain of command, there are no words available on how invaluable this is.


----------



## vardon_grip

The ultimate... 

View attachment CoreyBasterd.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

vardon_grip said:


> The ultimate...



Now you're getting somewhere Major Helstrom.


----------



## vardon_grip

KHayes666 said:


> Now you're getting somewhere Major Helstrom.



I don't identify with movie characters and I definitely don't want to be a Nazi 

View attachment blows.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

vardon_grip said:


> I don't identify with movie characters and I definitely don't want to be a Nazi



Well then.....about this pickle......I guess there's only one thing left to do. 

View attachment Stiglitz.jpg


----------



## mango

*This thread has too much "Corey" and not enough "Kid from Deliverance".*








*Just balancing the ledger...*


----------



## russianrobot

"&#1053;&#1080; &#1096;&#1072;&#1075;&#1091; &#1085;&#1072;&#1079;&#1072;&#1076;"


----------



## op user

All the best to her effort. Any goal achieved is a good goal. 

Op user


----------



## CleverBomb

russianrobot said:


> "&#1053;&#1080; &#1096;&#1072;&#1075;&#1091; &#1085;&#1072;&#1079;&#1072;&#1076;"


For there is surely nothing more beautiful in this
world than the sight of a lone man facing singlehandedly
a half a ton of angry pot roast!

-Tom Lehrer, "In Old Mexico"

-Rusty
"Now it's Fiesta Time, in Aach---ron, Ojaio..."


----------



## Celestial_Bombshell

First of all let me set the record straight. I an NOT doing this at a risk to my health. Should I ever BEGIN to develop adverse health effects I would stop and onlu maintain weight. I thoroughly enjoy beimg fat and have many reasons for gaining and for sharingy story. As far as my children are concerned, thier one interview has been chopped and changed. Lesson learned on that. I talk with them everyday about thier concerns. I have always been a single mom and my kids are my life. Yes I am going to continune to gain. I've posted on a couple of sites over the last 2-3 years letting people follow my journey. I even stated back then that I wanted to find out just how fat I could healthily get. Nobody had a problem then, so why now? I financially support myself. I have put many things into place so that as I approach immobility I will be able to mostly care for myself. What I need help with at that time, I have already made arrangements for. Obviously I gave it alot of thought.


----------



## FA Punk

Celestial_Bombshell said:


> *First of all let me set the record straight. I an NOT doing this at a risk to my health. Should I ever BEGIN to develop adverse health effects I would stop and onlu maintain weight.* I thoroughly enjoy beimg fat and have many reasons for gaining and for sharingy story. As far as my children are concerned, thier one interview has been chopped and changed. Lesson learned on that. I talk with them everyday about thier concerns. I have always been a single mom and my kids are my life. Yes I am going to continune to gain. I've posted on a couple of sites over the last 2-3 years letting people follow my journey. I even stated back then that I wanted to find out just how fat I could healthily get. Nobody had a problem then, so why now? I financially support myself. I have put many things into place so that as I approach immobility I will be able to mostly care for myself. What I need help with at that time, I have already made arrangements for. Obviously I gave it alot of thought.



Oh for the love of gawd! Don't blow smoke up my ass lady, now you can say all day long that your ''healthy'' at 700lbs but thats just not the case, for you see no one can be heathy at 700lbs...NOBODY! And thats a fact. I'm sorry but when you can hardly walk, stand, and breath, it's time to do something about it.


----------



## Celestial_Bombshell

FA Punk said:


> Oh for the love of gawd! Don't blow smoke up my ass lady, now you can say all day long that your ''healthy'' at 700lbs but thats just not the case, for you see no one can be heathy at 700lbs...NOBODY! And thats a fact. I'm sorry but when you can hardly walk, stand, and breath, it's time to do something about it.



Obviously you don't know my story. I recently did videos of me stretching, swimming, waddling etc. I even documented a trip to the doctor. He revealed that there is absolutely nothing wrong other than morbid obesity.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

So the results of your bloodwork shared on the Dr. Oz show were made up?


----------



## FA Punk

Celestial_Bombshell said:


> Obviously you don't know my story. I recently did videos of me stretching, swimming, waddling etc. I even documented a trip to the doctor. He revealed that there is absolutely nothing wrong other than morbid obesity.



For once, just fucking once I like to see someone like you admit what your what your doing is unheathy, you don't see people who smoke try and convince other people that smoking is good for you do you? No, because we know for a fact that smoking is unheathy just like we know weighing over 700lbs is also unheathy.

If your into feederism or gaining thats just fine in my book but please own up to what you are doing to yourself when it gets to an extreme point like it has with you and Donna Simpson.

But all in all what your doing is nothing but a gimmick to get people to join your site right, so what does it really matter? In a couple of years or months you'll get WLS and be replaced by another ''supergainer''.

And of course making a mockery of this community in the process:doh:


----------



## Chimpi

FA Punk said:


> Oh for the love of gawd! Don't blow smoke up my ass lady, now you can say all day long that your ''healthy'' at 700lbs but thats just not the case, for you see no one can be heathy at 700lbs...NOBODY! And thats a fact. *I'm sorry but when you can hardly walk, stand, and breath, it's time to do something about it.*





FA Punk said:


> For once, just fucking once I like to see someone like you admit what your what your doing is unheathy, you don't see people who smoke try and convince other people that smoking is good for you do you? No, because we know for a fact that smoking is unheathy just like we know weighing over 700lbs is also unheathy.
> 
> If your into feederism or gaining thats just fine in my book but please own up to what you are doing to yourself when it gets to an extreme point like it has with you and Donna Simpson.
> 
> But all in all what your doing is nothing but a gimmick to get people to join your site right, so what does it really matter? In a couple of years or months you'll get WLS and be replaced by another ''supergainer''.
> 
> And of course making a mockery of this community in the process:doh:



Honestly, dude... who the fuck are you to say what *she* _should or should not do_ with her own body and her life?


----------



## FA Punk

Chimpi said:


> Honestly, dude... who the fuck are you to say what *she* _should or should not do_ with her own body and her life?



Oops, sorry I forgot to sugar coat message. I didn't tell her what do sir but I did call her out on her own bullshit.


----------



## thatgirl08

Chimpi said:


> Honestly, dude... who the fuck are you to say what *she* _should or should not do_ with her own body and her life?



Can't speak for FA Punk but for me it's not about that.. she can do whatever she wants; it's just frustrating as hell to see someone REFUSE to acknowledge the facts over and over and over again.


----------



## Chimpi

FA Punk said:


> For once, just fucking once I like to see someone like you admit what your what your doing is unheathy, you don't see people who smoke try and convince other people that smoking is good for you do you? No, because we know for a fact that smoking is unheathy just like we know weighing over 700lbs is also unheathy.
> 
> If your into feederism or gaining thats just fine in my book but please own up to what you are doing to yourself when it gets to an extreme point like it has with you and Donna Simpson.
> 
> But all in all what your doing is nothing but a gimmick to get people to join your site right, so what does it really matter? In a couple of years or months you'll get WLS and be replaced by another ''supergainer''.
> 
> And of course making a mockery of this community in the process:doh:



Here's what I'm trying to say...
How is her "health," physical or mental, any concern of yours when she knows what she wants and is doing what she wants? I have horrible vision and sit at a computer all day (at work and here at home), plus have to use my impaired vision to find detailed little things at work to fix and modify. Are you going to call me out on my "own bullshit" and have me admit that my job is not "good for my vision" so I should get a different one? One that does not rely on my eyes?

She doesn't have to admit anything. Her health is _not your health._ It's not unhealthy (regardless of how much you think it is) if it's _what she wants._ It's not what you would do for yourself; that's fine. It's not what others would do, either; that's fine. It's what she does want, so in my opinion that completely counters the "unhealthy" argument. Sure there are risks, and she's already admitted that when the risks that she doesn't want arising appear, she'll stop.

I like to play computer games and talk to friends online and read Dimensions and customize music programs and read other forums and watch movies online. If it contributes to worse vision in the future, so what? It's my vision and I'll do what I want with it, and I don't have to admit anything about it being harmful to anyone as it's my life and my vision.

I guess I just don't see the need to "call her out on her own bullshit." It's moot to you as a separate person, is it not?

*EDIT:* It's the exact same thing that annoyed me about the actual show. More specifically, Dr. Oz himself. She doesn't have to answer to him. She doesn't have to admit to him "it's unhealthy." He can be concerned all he wants about her health, but the fact that he is not her kind of deflates any reason she has to do what he wants her to do or admit what he wants her to admit about what she's doing.


----------



## Shosh

FA Punk said:


> For once, just fucking once I like to see someone like you admit what your what your doing is unheathy, you don't see people who smoke try and convince other people that smoking is good for you do you? No, because we know for a fact that smoking is unheathy just like we know weighing over 700lbs is also unheathy.
> 
> If your into feederism or gaining thats just fine in my book but please own up to what you are doing to yourself when it gets to an extreme point like it has with you and Donna Simpson.
> 
> But all in all what your doing is nothing but a gimmick to get people to join your site right, so what does it really matter? In a couple of years or months you'll get WLS and be replaced by another ''supergainer''.
> 
> And of course making a mockery of this community in the process:doh:



You are coming across as a little too aggressive. Please remember that Susanne is a person also, regardless of whether or not we agree with her decisions, she does not need to be the target of a lynch mob mentality.
She has feelings. I think a calm and respectful discussion needs to take place.


----------



## thatgirl08

Shosh said:


> You are coming across as a little too aggressive. Please remember that Susanne is a person also, regardless of whether or not we agree with her decisions, she does not need to be the target of a lynch mob mentality.
> She has feelings. I think a calm and respectful discussion needs to take place.



Then she shouldn't put all her shit out there on television for the world to see.


----------



## Shosh

thatgirl08 said:


> Then she shouldn't put all her shit out there on television for the world to see.



I do not believe such an aggressive tone and cussing is warranted. We are adults and can discuss issues in an adult manner.


----------



## Celestial_Bombshell

FA Punk said:


> For once, just fucking once I like to see someone like you admit what your what your doing is unheathy, you don't see people who smoke try and convince other people that smoking is good for you do you? No, because we know for a fact that smoking is unheathy just like we know weighing over 700lbs is also unheathy.
> 
> If your into feederism or gaining thats just fine in my book but please own up to what you are doing to yourself when it gets to an extreme point like it has with you and Donna Simpson.
> 
> But all in all what your doing is nothing but a gimmick to get people to join your site right, so what does it really matter? In a couple of years or months you'll get WLS and be replaced by another ''supergainer''.
> 
> And of course making a mockery of this community in the process:doh:


Nowhere did I mention my site by name nor publicly link my modelling name to myname. As far as health, I know what I am. I dont need justification.


----------



## LovelyLiz

FA Punk said:


> Oops, sorry I forgot to sugar coat message. I didn't tell her what do sir but I did call her out on her own bullshit.





thatgirl08 said:


> Can't speak for FA Punk but for me it's not about that.. she can do whatever she wants; it's just frustrating as hell to see someone REFUSE to acknowledge the facts over and over and over again.



I agree with these sentiments. I don't hear anyone saying she shouldn't be allowed to live as she chooses, or to eat whatever she wants whenever she wants to eat it. It's just a desire to call a spade a spade in terms of what kinds of eating and exercise practices are more and less conducive to a healthy body (though of course a healthy body is guaranteed to no one, no matter what they do or don't do). 

This confusion happens in these conversations all the time - people still elevate individual health as this shining star we of course all need to attend to, when that's simply not true. But because we don't always take issue with that premise of idealizing "healthy living", we get forced into corners where we need to say that up is down and white is black and constant binge eating is a healthy lifestyle choice. It's not healthy, but that still doesn't mean we should stop people from doing it, or treat them poorly, or belittle them.

People should be treated with respect and kindness no matter whether the choices they make in their life are healthful or unhealthful. No one is perfect in regard to healthy living choices, but that's not the measure of someone's value as a human being. Once we get that established, maybe we will be able to talk a little more honestly about things.


----------



## thatgirl08

mcbeth said:


> I agree with these sentiments. I don't hear anyone saying she shouldn't be allowed to live as she chooses, or to eat whatever she wants whenever she wants to eat it. It's just a desire to call a spade a spade in terms of what kinds of eating and exercise practices are more and less conducive to a healthy body (though of course a healthy body is guaranteed to no one, no matter what they do or don't do).
> 
> This confusion happens in these conversations all the time - people still elevate individual health as this shining star we of course all need to attend to, when that's simply not true. But because we don't always take issue with that premise of idealizing "healthy living", we get forced into corners where we need to say that up is down and white is black and constant binge eating is a healthy lifestyle choice. It's not healthy, but that still doesn't mean we should stop people from doing it, or treat them poorly, or belittle them.
> 
> People should be treated with respect and kindness no matter whether the choices they make in their life are healthful or unhealthful. No one is perfect in regard to healthy living choices, but that's not the measure of someone's value as a human being. Once we get that established, maybe we will be able to talk a little more honestly about things.



Yeah this is exactly how I feel. I've been wanting to say this but didn't know how!


----------



## GordoNegro

Wishing you best of luck with your goals Celestial, as it appears those who achieved their real time goals have done so away from these and other boards and forums as it's not worth the self-defense hassle and aggravation.
In Fat Girls & Feeders, Mark was depicted as the stereotypical abuser taking advantage of his poor wife Gina who gave into his twisted fantasies to keep their marriage intact.
I remember on the old dims board, where Gina stated they were misrepresented and that was not the case.
They made plans, they got the amenities that would be needed to take it as far as they have (support beams to help balance her weight on trips to the nearby bathroom etc.)
As long as you have the amenities/necessities in place as you reach you goal and face future changes, I'm definitely hoping things go well.
If you see yourself spending less time here, don't feel bad as you would be with like-minded company, as you would not be the first or last real-timer to be harassed off the boards.

After added perspective, I can see why some are very opinionated.
Though to truly be beyond where Rosealie Bradford was in the past before she lost, and Carol Yeger RIP, Solitude may be the best way to have reached your goal, though a little too late for that now.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

GordoNegro said:


> Wishing you best of luck with your goals Celestial, as it appears those who achieved their real time goals have done so away from these and other boards and forums as it's not worth the self-defense hassle and aggravation.



Why don't you just buy Susanne a gun? Same result and her kids wouldn't have to suffer publicly for years.



GordoNegro said:


> In Fat Girls & Feeders, Mark was depicted as the stereotypical abuser taking advantage of his poor wife Gina who gave into his twisted fantasies to keep their marriage intact.
> I remember on the old dims board, where Gina stated they were misrepresented and that was not the case.
> They made plans, they got the amenities that would be needed to take it as far as they have (support beams to help balance her weight on trips to the nearby bathroom etc.)
> As long as you have the amenities/necessities in place as you reach you goal and face future changes, I'm definitely hoping things go well.
> If you see yourself spending less time here, don't feel bad as you would be with like-minded company, as you would not be the first or last real-timer to be harassed off the boards.
> 
> After added perspective, I can see why some are very opinionated.
> Though to truly be beyond where Rosealie Bradford was in the past before she lost, and Carol Yeger RIP, Solitude may be the best way to have reached your goal, though a little too late for that now.



Well, gosh.. if she pursued her quest silently, she wouldn't make as much money now, would she?

I would love it if some of the women you mentioned - if they are still alive - would respond to this thread and chime in with their opinion of Susanne's weight gain goals. Their perspective would be much more meaningful than those who get off on weight gain.

I ask again, Susanne, were the results of your blood tests read by Dr. Oz made up?

You said your kids were your world. Don't you think you are theirs too? Don't they deserve a mother who is 100% present in their lives, who will be there for them as long as possible? You said you discuss your weight gain goals with them. Don't you think worrying about the death of their mother weighs heavily on them? They are children! They deserve to live their lives worrying only about when recess starts and when the next Harry Potter movie comes out. That you have brought this into their lives is abhorrent to me.

I hope you come to love yourself and your kids soon enough to make some healthier choices for yourself.


----------



## Tracyarts

" It's not unhealthy (regardless of how much you think it is) if it's what she wants. "

I can say that the sky outside is purple with pink polka dots if it's what I want, but it doesn't make it so. This isn't a matter of desire, opinion, or even of will. It's a matter of the limits of human physiology. The human body can be healthy within a broad weight range, it can even continue to function at the extreme ends of the weight spectrum, but there are limits on either side. A person wanting to reach 1600 pounds isn't really all that different than a person wanting to reach 40 pounds. There are people who have reached weights above 1000 pounds, as well as people who have reached weights below 60 pounds. But neither extreme is a viable state for the human body to function in. Eventually the body starts to fail and you die. Just because you are still able to move around and haven't keeled over yet doesn't mean you are healthy. It just means your body hasn't failed yet. 

" It's not what you would do for yourself; that's fine. It's not what others would do, either; that's fine. It's what she does want, so in my opinion that completely counters the "unhealthy" argument. 

Not so much in Susanne's case. When she chose to bring children into this world, she gave up her right to do what she wants. I completely agree with people who say that when you become a parent, it is no longer about you, and the needs of your children take precendence over your wants. When a person with dependent children chooses to engage in high-risk behavior that could incapacitate or kill them, they are not exhibiting the kind of behavior that one would expect from a person who is fit to be a parent. Being the healthiest mom that she can be should be more important of a goal than being the fattest person in the world. 

" Sure there are risks, and she's already admitted that when the risks that she doesn't want arising appear, she'll stop. "

She may not get the chance to stop. Not everybody gets a warning before their health puts their life at risk. And of those who do, some of them simply run out of time or aren't able to recover despite having that second chance. At her size, she is not even able to be properly evaluated to see just what kind of risks she is already facing. The medical industry should be able to accomodate patients of any size, but the reality of the situation is that they cannot, and the chances of that changing anytime soon are slim to none. Faced with a major health crisis, both the diagnostic tools and treatment options will be limited by her size. In a health crisis, time is everything, and every little thing that makes it more difficult to transport, diagnose, and treat a supersized person uses up that precious time. And that is assuming that she has accepting doctors who do not judge her value as a human being by her weight and care about doing everything they can to help her. There are plenty of doctors and other healthcare professionals who are prejudiced against supersized people, believing that they are not worth putting forth much effort for, and ultimately couldn't care less whether they live or die. And then, because many diagnostic tools are unavailible to her, she may not even be diagnosed until the condition has progressed to an advanced stage. And with the possibility that treatment options will be limited due to weight restrictions, it may very well wind up being a case of too little, too late. 

Tracy


----------



## HereticFA

Celestial/Susanne, you represent the kind of fat person I'd like to see for the future direction of fat acceptance. Someone who is fat because of their sexual preference for themselves to remain fat or get fatter. This is because without the positive gratification of achieving their preferences, goals or dreams it's just not worth being fat. One does has to be careful to not get trapped by their fantasies. That dividing line is very faint and the horizon is so beautiful it's hard to stop the journey.

On the other hand, you always have to be truly honest with yourself regarding health issues. If the blood tests cited by Dr. Oz are even roughly close to reality, you are on the cusp of having serious problems.

As someone who has triglyceride levels well over 500 if untreated, let me mention an item. Do you ever notice feeling flush all over your body or have the feeling of ants crawling under your skin? That's the high triglycerides attacking your capillaries, causing inflammation. Please take that warning from your body seriously if you feel it and don't blow it off. The damage done is as severe as diabetes. It's called "micro-vascular disease". 

As an FA, I wish you could achieve your dream. It would be wonderful to see that much of such a beautiful woman. Unfortunately I don't see it being achieved by you. Please don't take that as a challenge. It's just an honest assessment. Most of the people who gained to over 1,000 pounds were seldom as active as you. They didn't have responsibility for others but instead they had caregivers for themselves. Frequently they had issues with extreme depression or substance abuse. I just get the feeling you don't fit the prerequisites. Until there's a way to address the blood chemistry issues without losing weight, I think you've already passed your finish line.

Whichever way you chose to go, I wish you the best. Obviously a lot of the crowd here at Dimensions is supporting you with torches and pitchforks, a testimony to their real view of SA. (Kind of reminds me of the midsize vs. supersize conflicts in the past.)


----------



## Paquito

Mishty said:


> Some of you dudes are really god damn stupid.



Really can't sum this thread up any better.


----------



## russianrobot

Celestial_Bombshell said:


> First of all let me set the record straight. I an NOT doing this at a risk to my health. Should I ever BEGIN to develop adverse health effects I would stop and onlu maintain weight. I thoroughly enjoy beimg fat and have many reasons for gaining and for sharingy story. As far as my children are concerned, thier one interview has been chopped and changed. Lesson learned on that. I talk with them everyday about thier concerns. I have always been a single mom and my kids are my life. Yes I am going to continune to gain. I've posted on a couple of sites over the last 2-3 years letting people follow my journey. I even stated back then that I wanted to find out just how fat I could healthily get. Nobody had a problem then, so why now? I financially support myself. I have put many things into place so that as I approach immobility I will be able to mostly care for myself. What I need help with at that time, I have already made arrangements for. Obviously I gave it alot of thought.



If your having to have *daily* discussions with your children about this, then either you are incredibly obsessive about it (bad way) or your doing it for some other reason. (trying to make yourself feel better). If your kids keep coming to you with concerns, then maybe you could listen to them.

I will put it out there, You chose to have kids (2) when your a parent it comes with responsibility. You are being selfish to the 'nt degree. Sometimes you have to put your needs, your wants below your kids. Your quest is filling your desires, making quick cash and putting untold stress on your kids and most likely leave them without a Mother. What kind of psychological scars will they have. Daily discussions be dammed.

If a woman truly wants to try and become the heaviest woman in the world, all the power to her, _except_ she should have her ducks in a row and not have Kids or have the kids out of the house at least. have a truly committed partner who will stick by her. That is common sense. 

Regardless kids don't need to have a discussion daily on whether their Mom is getting to fat and when or if she should stop. Like I stated previously on another post, it is not up for your kids to decide your the Adult. Your scapegoating them for your own selfish needs.

P.S. You knew exactly that they would chop,edit etc. It has been discussed ad-nausea on these boards in the past when ever something like this happens. So you can't use that as an excuse


----------



## Paquito

Disregarding the "gaining" debate, I love how Dr. Oz literally cannot conceive how people could find overweight people attract. I get being dumbfounded by intentional gaining or sites that cater to fat lady admiration, but he can't even imagine how someone could prefer a fat person over a thin one.


----------



## Jes

FA Punk said:


> And of course making a mockery of this community in the process:doh:



Can you explain this a bit?
I think for some people, Susanne is doing exactly what this community is about, and so I wonder about your comment.


----------



## Jes

Paquito said:


> Disregarding the "gaining" debate, I love how Dr. Oz literally cannot conceive how people could find overweight people attract. I get being dumbfounded by intentional gaining or sites that cater to fat lady admiration, but he can't even imagine how someone could prefer a fat person over a thin one.



In one of the sex manuals (Joy of Sex or something--look it up! Real pubes!  ) there is, apparently, a brief discussion of fat bodies and sex and as I recall someone who was discussing the book say, the comment is made that fat sex is fetish behvior and weird and troubling and that's that, move on to the next topic.

Now, I'd love to see that, so if anyone has a vintage copy, let me know. I've definitely remembered the comments, but want to know if they're accurate.


----------



## Jes

Chimpi said:


> Here's what I'm trying to say...
> How is her "health," physical or mental, any concern of yours when she knows what she wants and is doing what she wants? I have horrible vision and sit at a computer all day (at work and here at home), plus have to use my impaired vision to find detailed little things at work to fix and modify. Are you going to call me out on my "own bullshit" and have me admit that my job is not "good for my vision" so I should get a different one? One that does not rely on my eyes?
> .



I bet if you went on national TV and continually asserted that your vision was perfect, you'd get blowback. It's one thing to be quiet and another to be assertive, especially when using a national platform to do so.

Look, you can sit and home alone and make no money for being fat or you can be paid to fly across the country and sleep in a hotel and sit on a stage with fans and make money for being fat.

Not a surprise that some people pick the latter. Who doesn't love free room service? I sure do.


----------



## MissStacie

I just finished watching the show and I was so uncomfortable watching this. First off, Dr Oz is a douchebag who kept repeating himself and as far as I'm concerned has very little respect from me. That being said...

Whats about those lab numbers, Susanne?? I agree with thatfatgirl....were they made up? As a SSBBW, AND MOTHER, I consistantly watch my blood levels, etc, and when my numbers got high, my Drs were right on it and I ended up being treated as a "diabetic" for about 2 months while I was pregnant. Since then, I've had two clean checks and I'm fine, but you can't fudge labwork, and those numbers you've got should scare the hell out of you! 

Sure, you can still walk around...swim, etc. But, thing is that you don't walk around much, as I see you use motorized scooters to shop, take your dog walking, etc. That is not exercise, its riding. I'm about 400lbs and my knees hurt like a mofo most days due to the weight(along with some arthritis), and you are almost double my weight....no pain in the knees? I wonder if you are honest with yourself about how your body feels on a daily basis?

I'm a new mom...and there isn't a thing I wouldn't do for my child, and I know that if I want to be around and be functional for her, I've got to keep up my health and mobility which means that I've got to maintain my status quo and be as healthy as I can be which means that regardless of how many "fans" and admirers I have, my health/family comes first before anything. I agree with a PP who said that when you choose to have children, your life is not your own and you are not just living for you. Its a selfish, not to mention incredibly delusional way to live your life and I hope that this is all worth it to you.

This being said, you've got major cojones by standing up to him, and for that I give you props. I would have gone all sorts of angry on him, but you maintained your cool even when he was proving your proclamations of being totally healthy wrong. You didn't even blush! 

Bruce and AJ. I wish he would have given you more of a chance to talk, but he was too busy trying to prove that your preference is a fetish and that made me a little nuts.

Nikki, you looked great and again, I wish that he would have listened to what you had to say, and that other "love/sex expert" had to say because that guy even said "who are we to judge what they find sexy/attractive"? 

I guess I wish he would have had the counter to HIS argument and had someone on there that would have discussed HAES. But then, it is HIS show, and who wants to be proven wrong when they are SOOO convinced they are right? Oh yeah...Susanne you already did that...

Just my $.02


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I think it's interesting how so many here are piling on Susanne because being as fat as she is is "clearly unhealthy." The "Well, I'm fat, but I'm not THAT fat!!!" mindset on this board, or the "I like fat ladies, but not THAT fat!!! THAT is obviously unhealthy!!" is far too prevalent, and entirely detrimental. Who decides where the line is, exactly? Is it always going to be somewhere past where you are or where the ladies you like are? The things being said to Susanne are the exact things I would expect to see on a fat-hating board instead of a pro-fat board. Everyone reaches the healthy/unhealthy turning point at a different place, and only that person truly knows where that space is. We *can't know* if that is where Susanne is just by her weight alone, or by what we saw on a clearly fat-hating TV program. Only Susanne can tell us if those numbers were really true.

*Now, that being said...*

It does appear, if the tests Dr. Oz did are accurate, that, Susanne (and I say this kindly, because I know from experience what this feels like) it might be time to look at your health more seriously. You do want to be around for your children, as others have said, and if your triglycerides really are that high, and your blood sugar, that's something to be worried about. You seem to me like a very strong and intelligent woman, so only you know what choice is right for you. But there does come a point where you have to step back and say "how much of a risk am I willing to take?" I know you say you do that on a daily basis... but if those numbers were right, it might be time to do it a little more. Much support coming your way, lady. It's a long battle you have ahead of you either way. *hugs*


----------



## Chimpi

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I think it's interesting how so many here are piling on Susanne because being as fat as she is is "clearly unhealthy." The "Well, I'm fat, but I'm not THAT fat!!!" mindset on this board, or the "I like fat ladies, but not THAT fat!!! THAT is obviously unhealthy!!" is far too prevalent, and entirely detrimental. Who decides where the line is, exactly? Is it always going to be somewhere past where you are or where the ladies you like are? The things being said to Susanne are the exact things I would expect to see on a fat-hating board instead of a pro-fat board. Everyone reaches the healthy/unhealthy turning point at a different place, and only that person truly knows where that space is. We *can't know* if that is where Susanne is just by her weight alone, or by what we saw on a clearly fat-hating TV program. Only Susanne can tell us if those numbers were really true.
> 
> *Now, that being said...*
> 
> It does appear, if the tests Dr. Oz did are accurate, that, Susanne (and I say this kindly, because I know from experience what this feels like) it might be time to look at your health more seriously. You do want to be around for your children, as others have said, and if your triglycerides really are that high, and your blood sugar, that's something to be worried about. You seem to me like a very strong and intelligent woman, so only you know what choice is right for you. But there does come a point where you have to step back and say "how much of a risk am I willing to take?" I know you say you do that on a daily basis... but if those numbers were right, it might be time to do it a little more. Much support coming your way, lady. It's a long battle you have ahead of you either way. *hugs*



Very, very well said. 

I completely agree with a lot of what you said, especially the first half of your post, Ginny.

Tracyarts, thank you for a well thought-out post. Eloquently said. 

View attachment Rep.jpg


----------



## wrestlingguy

I find it interesting that some of the same posters who were crucifying Ms. Simpson about 18 months ago are defending Ms. Eman. 

Musta been the Rosa Parks comment........yeah, that's it.


----------



## OneFAsView

I finally had the chance to see the show. As a FA, and fascinated in the SSBBW subculture, I obviously have ambivalent feelings inward. Regardless of those inner feelings, the right answer no doubt is to help Susanne to understand that the evidence is clear. If she claims she has no health problems, which at a particular moment may be true, but foresees no health issue, she is delusory, or deciding to very narrowly define what she thinks of as a problem.

For Susanne, I hope we can convey some fundamentally flawed points, and hope she understands, and decides she needs to reverse her course, and work to lose weight.

First, to those who say its her life  she has two kids, and a parent of growing children should consider how their lives are connected. There is a significant chance that Susanne will not live to see them as adults. Few people have their own life with no impact to other lives, especially when young dependents are involved. 

Second, the idea that she is healthySusanne must be looking at any potential out from any discussions she may have had with her doctors. Those outs probably include her possible case of pulmonary embolism. Due to her size, she cannot be properly diagnosed. And so because the way to officially declare her unhealthy cannot be done due to her size, that logic that says they cant declare me unhealthy, so I must be healthy is not correct. Remember, we had a very well-known SSBBW member recently pass from a cancer that could be detected due to her size.

Susanne talks about coming on to the show to break the stereotype, while she talks about enjoying the freedom to eat as much and whenever I want. I think that IS the stereotype.

To those who said this is really just a PR stunt, no doubt there is that element; the statement of getting to 1800 pounds, etcthat is all dismissive of course. Regardless of some stated goal, Susanne is on a destructive mission to gain weight, when she needs to work to lose.

On the subject of the FAs, and the SSBBW fan subculture, Dr. Ozs comments were inappropriate and judgmental on a few counts. His pejorative comments about FAs as strictly fetishists were representative of the some subset perhaps --- I believe most FAs do not objectify BBW and SSBBWs in any manner different than if they were attracted to runway models. Dr. Oz did not appeal to me much before this show, and even less now.

The dimensions forums have a section for weight gain stories as fantasies, where in most cases those intentions of extreme feeding and weight gain belong. If a gainer is truly aware of the danger and life expectancy risk of extreme obesity, are of otherwise sound mind, and have no children or other dependents, that is one thing.
But Susanne clearly seems in denial of the risks of her weight and gaining, and as stated, has dependents.

My biggest concern is that Susanne is in a susceptible position. At her size, her admirers would very likely be FAs, and the risk of her hooking up with a male feeder to encourage her, when she needs the type of FA who can appreciate her now, but recognize that as with, well, just about everything in life that appeals to you, moderation is key, 700 lbs is too extreme, and steps to lose weight and increase mobility are necessary.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I think it's interesting how so many here are piling on Susanne because being as fat as she is is "clearly unhealthy." The "Well, I'm fat, but I'm not THAT fat!!!" mindset on this board, or the "I like fat ladies, but not THAT fat!!! THAT is obviously unhealthy!!" is far too prevalent, and entirely detrimental. Who decides where the line is, exactly? Is it always going to be somewhere past where you are or where the ladies you like are? The things being said to Susanne are the exact things I would expect to see on a fat-hating board instead of a pro-fat board. Everyone reaches the healthy/unhealthy turning point at a different place, and only that person truly knows where that space is. We *can't know* if that is where Susanne is just by her weight alone, or by what we saw on a clearly fat-hating TV program. Only Susanne can tell us if those numbers were really true.



I can only speak for myself but if you're including me in that pile-up, my judgement was based on the blood test results read by Dr. Oz (and the reckless, selfish nature as a mother of two young children of her goal of purposefully gaining, up and up). If those are accurate, then Susanne clearly is not healthy.


----------



## Heyyou

Chimpi said:


> Very, very well said.
> 
> I completely agree with a lot of what you said, especially the first half of your post, Ginny.



I gave BBM some rep for you. I agree, it was very well said. Particularly the second half, IMHO,.. oh, both parts were equally well said. Maybe im partial to the second half. But thats a great post. Very well thought-out and said! I agree, too.








> *Originally Posted by BigBeautifulMe *I think it's interesting how so many here are piling on Susanne because being as fat as she is is "clearly unhealthy." The "Well, I'm fat, but I'm not THAT fat!!!" mindset on this board, or the "I like fat ladies, but not THAT fat!!! THAT is obviously unhealthy!!" is far too prevalent, and entirely detrimental. Who decides where the line is, exactly? Is it always going to be somewhere past where you are or where the ladies you like are? The things being said to Susanne are the exact things I would expect to see on a fat-hating board instead of a pro-fat board. Everyone reaches the healthy/unhealthy turning point at a different place, and only that person truly knows where that space is. We *can't know* if that is where Susanne is just by her weight alone, or by what we saw on a clearly fat-hating TV program. Only Susanne can tell us if those numbers were really true.
> 
> *Now, that being said...*
> 
> It does appear, if the tests Dr. Oz did are accurate, that, Susanne (and I say this kindly, because I know from experience what this feels like) it might be time to look at your health more seriously. You do want to be around for your children, as others have said, and if your triglycerides really are that high, and your blood sugar, that's something to be worried about. You seem to me like a very strong and intelligent woman, so only you know what choice is right for you. But there does come a point where you have to step back and say "how much of a risk am I willing to take?" I know you say you do that on a daily basis... but if those numbers were right, it might be time to do it a little more. Much support coming your way, lady. It's a long battle you have ahead of you either way. *hugs*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I wasn't, TFG, but I think I addressed most of that in my post. If the numbers he reported are accurate, than a decision to continue to gain would most likely prove detrimental to her health and her children's well-being. But we can't know if they're accurate until Susanne addresses it. Frankly, I can't blame her if she doesn't with all the judgment she's getting here.

But as far as the kids... I do find that a difficult issue. If they're having to do things for her (and I haven't seen it said definitively that they are -- are they? Can someone point me to that? ) then I would agree with you that further gain is not in their best interest. I remember having to do something hygiene-related for my mom just after she'd had surgery, when I was about 12, and I remember how it felt. I wouldn't wish that on kids long-term, for sure.

I just feel like we don't have the whole story yet, and I think we sometimes tend to jump too quickly here to judge someone. 

Even when we do have the whole story, if the kids are having to do things for her, I still feel like it's not our business, as long as child services is aware of what's going on, and I can only imagine they are. I guarantee you there were plenty of fat-hating people on the phone with them after her story aired. I'm sure they'll be investigating.


----------



## Heyyou

She did mention that "if it presented a major health issue, then she would stop." Thats what happened with Donna Simpson. She thanked all those that liked and supported her as a gainer, and then stated she "needed to lose weight and deal with the underlying issues with help that made her want to gain in the first place."

(BBM, i repped your post whereas the other poster couldnt. ty and yw.)


----------



## Al Diggy

I think, and i could be wrong here, that some people also get caught up in the attention that, even we here, at Dims, give people. Meaning, i think we all want to feel attractive, and when you have guys telling women, "ohhh, gain more, it looks so hot, so sexy", people try to do so, and, bottomline, the attention, and compliments feel good. However, one has to, as mentioned in earlier posts, take into consideration, health issues, and child rearing issues. I have nothing against anyone who wants to live their life a certain way, but what really kills me are the guys who are in relationships with large women and want their woman to gain and gain, and then, next thing you know, he's gone, without a 2nd thought, and left someone who may have over time become dependent on them. (and to keep it real, SOME of these guys leave due to HAVING TO more and more take care of the person...meanwhile they themselves are 150-200lbs and ABLE to go on without the help of another) So, they achieve their psychological, emotional, and/or physical wants at the expense of another. Meanwhile, the woman is basically left high and dry to fend for herself. I have nothing against gaining or feederism, etc. as long as it's done safely, and responsibly...but, unfortunately, i think some people do it for selfish purposes. Sorry for the book, but just my two cents...

And, BBM, i can relate to having to perform hygienic tasks for my parent. Mine was for my dad, (and not weight related, but still, everyday functions, such as bathing, feeding, and cleaning from using the bathroom, and eventually a diaper) from the mid 80's til '93, when he passed, and keep in mind, i was in my 20's at the time, so i could deal with it , but i can't begin to imagine what young children must think or feel if they had to deal with such things on a constant basis.


----------



## Brenda

I am fat, more fat than is personally healthy for me. I have every reason to lose weight: both parents died of diabetes in their mid sixties, my sister died at 700lbs at 45 and I know I am a ticking time bomb. Yet I cannot seem to make this possible and I have gone to extreme measures. Sure I can lose some for a while but I am an utter failure when it comes to weight loss, healthy eating and getting regular exercise. I am not intentionally gaining and while my husband is an fa, he is not a feeder/encourager by any stretch. 

Given my family history I could get as big as Susanne without trying to. But that would be okay because I am weak willed and can't push away from the table? 

While I do not understand why Susanne wants to be fatter if I am too truly accept fatness by inability or unwillingness to change, don't we have to accept fat by choice?


----------



## Szombathy

So here are my thoughts. Lets stipulate for the sake of argument that Susanne is doing whats shes doing as part of a job, for money (though I dont know if thats actually true, it works for a hardest case scenario). Lets concede that trying to gain weight when you already weigh more than 700 pounds is unhealthy, and that she risks serious health problems, and that it would be good for Susanne to be aware of this.

The objection to Susannes behavior seems to be that it is inherently dangerous, and while she would be free to engage in dangerous behavior as an individual, she is not free to do so as the mother of two children who depend on her. On its face, this objection has nothing to do with weight or feederism specifically, but represents a general sentiment that those with dependent children should not engage in activities that put a severe strain on their health.

If that were truly their position, then those who seem to be so upset with Susanne should be equally upset with parents who are Alaskan crab fisherman, deep-sea divers, loggers, daredevils, private airline pilots, or who are serving in the military. These parents are all engaged in occupations that are extremely dangerous, and in many cases might very likely lead to their injury or death. Though they could make the choice to engage in these occupations as individuals, as parents with dependent children, their choice is selfish and irresponsible. They should find another line of work.

If those who believe Susannes behavior is reprehensible would also have the same objections to these occupations, then hats off to them. But if not, what accounts for the inconsistency? Leaving out the fact that most of the occupations listed are dominated by males (and I certainly think a gender double standard may be at work here), what could be left but the fact that, even here in dimensions, there is a bias against people who profit from advertising that they gain weight? Doesn't that seem more likely to be the case than the idea that all these people who don't know this woman nevertheless really have an altruistic concern for the danger she is posing to herself and her children? Someone might argue that some of the above occupations have a redeeming social value that what Susanne is doing does not; but certainly not all of them do, and there may indeed be a social value to confronting people who have an attitude like Dr. Oz does. 

I agree with BBM that there seems to be a process of deep denial and disavowal here, in which some people want to send a message to themselves: Im fat, but Im not like that! What the like that is can change: flaunting weight gain, being a model, being 700 pounds as opposed to 300 pounds, and so forth. But it reminds me in a kind of disturbing fashion of the way in which my German-immigrant Great Aunts, who had to change their name to get through two world wars, were always incredibly bigoted against Mexicans. When you asked them about it, they would always reply: at least we arent like them. As Germans who were being subjected to bias, they always found someone lower one the totem pole to whom they could address their own racial slurs.


----------



## Jes

Heyyou said:


> She did mention that "if it presented a major health issue, then she would stop." Thats what happened with Donna Simpson. She thanked all those that liked and supported her as a gainer, and then stated she "needed to lose weight and deal with the underlying issues with help that made her want to gain in the first place."
> 
> (BBM, i repped your post whereas the other poster couldnt. ty and yw.)


I have yet to figure out how this mindset (not this specific post, HY) and this lip service can be paid in these cases while at the same time people are yelling DIETS DON'T WORK from the minarets.

C'mon people. WHich is it? I'm a feedee and want to weight 1xxx lbs, but if I have even a twinge or a bad day, I'll just lose the weight OR diets don't work? 

Because I keep hearing both. At the same time.


----------



## Jes

Brenda said:


> While I do not understand why Susanne wants to be fatter if I am too truly accept fatness by inability or unwillingness to change, don't we have to accept fat by choice?



Yes, I've said this too.... whatever the reason someone is fat, isn't Dims a place where that should be accepted?


----------



## Jes

Szombathy said:


> If that were truly their position, then those who seem to be so upset with Susanne should be equally upset with parents who are Alaskan crab fisherman, deep-sea divers, loggers, daredevils, private airline pilots, or who are serving in the military.



These are all dangerous professions; the difference is that in Susanne's case, her children don't just risk their mother dying. They also risk their mother living for years, and needing them to change her diaper and sponge bathe her and pay the mortgage.

For me, personally, the kid thing isn't so much the issue, perhaps b/c I don't have kids. I just find it ludicrous for most people in the US to think they're super healthy and equally ridiculous to think that, if you're not happy at 1000 lbs, you can just *snap* lose the weight.


----------



## FA Punk

Chimpi said:


> Here's what I'm trying to say...
> How is her "health," physical or mental, any concern of yours when she knows what she wants and is doing what she wants? I have horrible vision and sit at a computer all day (at work and here at home), plus have to use my impaired vision to find detailed little things at work to fix and modify. Are you going to call me out on my "own bullshit" and have me admit that my job is not "good for my vision" so I should get a different one? One that does not rely on my eyes?
> 
> She doesn't have to admit anything. Her health is _not your health._ It's not unhealthy (regardless of how much you think it is) if it's _what she wants._ It's not what you would do for yourself; that's fine. It's not what others would do, either; that's fine. It's what she does want, so in my opinion that completely counters the "unhealthy" argument. Sure there are risks, and she's already admitted that when the risks that she doesn't want arising appear, she'll stop.
> 
> I like to play computer games and talk to friends online and read Dimensions and customize music programs and read other forums and watch movies online. If it contributes to worse vision in the future, so what? It's my vision and I'll do what I want with it, and I don't have to admit anything about it being harmful to anyone as it's my life and my vision.
> 
> I guess I just don't see the need to "call her out on her own bullshit." It's moot to you as a separate person, is it not?
> 
> *EDIT:* It's the exact same thing that annoyed me about the actual show. More specifically, Dr. Oz himself. She doesn't have to answer to him. She doesn't have to admit to him "it's unhealthy." He can be concerned all he wants about her health, but the fact that he is not her kind of deflates any reason she has to do what he wants her to do or admit what he wants her to admit about what she's doing.



All your trying to do here is split hairs, this isn't about me sir, this is about facts. You can believe a woman who weighs over 700lbs is heathly but I don't because I have something called ''common sense''. And when it comes to calling her out on her own bullshit, when someone is so blatantly obviously lieing to your face about something you just don't sit there and take it.

The thing is when your doing something that we all know is unheathy don't try and play it off as it isn't, and with that enough said.


----------



## thatgirl08

Maybe we're all defining acceptance differently. I feel that I can accept Susanne, her life, her body, her choices as real, valid, and worth respect without necessarily agreeing that they're healthy. I acknowledge that Susanne has the right to do whatever she wants with her own body but, honestly, my heart still aches for her kids.

Also, normally I'd agree that we shouldn't pick apart each others bodies but to be fair, this woman went on national television so that people would do just that. If you watch the show she actually brings up laziness, eating and health before Dr Oz even does.


----------



## crayola box

thatgirl08 said:


> Maybe we're all defining acceptance differently. I feel that I can accept Susanne, her life, her body, her choices as real, valid, and worth respect without necessarily agreeing that they're healthy. I acknowledge that Susanne has the right to do whatever she wants with her own body but, honestly, my heart still aches for her kids.
> 
> Also, normally I'd agree that we shouldn't pick apart each others bodies but to be fair, this woman went on national television so that people would do just that. If you watch the show she actually brings up laziness, eating and health before Dr Oz even does.



Agreed. 

I also think we are defining health differently. I guess what I'm wondering is what is Susanne's definition of healthy?


----------



## russianrobot

Did anyone catch SNL tonight?

The Dr. Oz joke in the one skit was great.

"If Dr. Oz & Dr. Phil were having Sex who would be on top?"

Answer: Oprah


----------



## Angel

I'll stop when my health becomes bad.

I'll stop when I'm almost immobile.

I'll maintain when my heath becomes bad.

I'll maintain when I'm almost immobile.


The sad thing is is that by the time someone weighing an extreme weight even gets the first warning signs (be they joint pain or bad test results) the damage has already been done by years of either self-neglect, inactivity, and/or years of over indulgance. Sometimes the damage cannot be undone. Sometimes there are no meds to cure. Sometimes if there is a cure, the patient weighs too much to possibly be able to endure surgery. If a transplant is the only option, you won't even get put on a waiting list. Sometimes there are no warning signs except for that very first and only fatal heart attack. 

If someone's weight or mobility or joint issues adversly affect their ability to move and to exercise, their metabolism will slow down or become almost non-existant. When this happens they will not be able to lose weight even if they starve themselves. When you cannot get up, move, or walk, the leg muscles begin to weaken. It can happen quickly. Repeated rounds of antibiotics can also weaken a supersize person. It can take months if not a year or more to recover or to just gain normal strength back. That is, if you have the will to fight your way back. It's a tricky situation. Not enough calories or protein and the body remains weak and the energy level is super low. No energy or strength = no movement = continued deterioration. Too many calories and weight will not be maintained but will continue to increase. That could even be with as few as 800-1200 calories a day.

The wise thing is to not wait until you are faced with those options. Those options are not a "choice". 

That isn't even factoring in an accident or broken bones which could knock you flat on your butt or in bed without warning. When you are over a certain weight or size, you can't be casted; and you can not use crutches either. Even if your physician orders a special made bariatric wheelchair or a scooter, it can take six months to receive it depending on insurance and whether or not a custom built is required. And then there is the possibility for the need for physical therapy. That is not a walk in the park or a waddle.  It is nothing short of pain, hard work, effort, and determination.

Just something to think about from someone who has been there and who still fights daily.


----------



## Wild Zero

I feel for Bruce, AJ and Nicole who all presented themselves well in what was a very ugly show.

I think what really got to the heart of why this show and Susanne's appearance were so atrocious came when Dr. Oz told her that her doctors believed she had a pulmonary embolism but were unable to run tests because she was too large for the diagnostic equipment.

That could have been an excellent jumping off point for her to discuss the need for hospitals and GPs to accommodate larger patients with bariatric medical equipment, especially in light of an aging population that's increasingly obese. Instead she gave the same shrugging "I'm healthy" response she had to every point he attacked her on. 

If you're putting yourself on national television as a representative of size acceptance at least have the slightest clue about subjects beyond "I want to get as fat as possible, lol."


----------



## Angel

Publicity stunt, hoax, or personal agenda aside, I'd like to know who contacted whom intitally? What got the ball rolling? Did a tabloid or television show contact her or did she contact them? Or did someone in the 'community' make the reccomendation? And how did the others get brought into it?


----------



## Jes

Wild Zero said:


> If you're putting yourself on national television as a representative of size acceptance ."



Did she, though?


----------



## Wild Zero

Jes said:


> Did she, though?



She did state that her reason for being on the show was to present fat people in a positive light and fight stereotypes.


----------



## TraciJo67

Wild Zero said:


> If you're putting yourself on national television as a representative of size acceptance at least have the slightest clue about subjects beyond "I want to get as fat as possible, lol."


 
She put herself out there as a representative of herself, and in some ways probably a smart business person. She knows what her fan base wants to hear. They don't want things like acknowledgement of serious health problems to get in the way of their fantasies. 

I can't believe that she'd be that vapidly unaware of how compromised her health actually is, especially given trips to the ER with complaints that she was short of breath. That had to be terrifying for her. 

In retrospect, after watching portions of the show again, I'm betting that the litany of "I'm healthy" combined with the playfully flippant manner in which she addressed Dr. Oz has more to do with appeasing her $$fans$$ than with her actual reality.


----------



## FA Punk

Well indirectly Susanne does hurt SA and this community.


----------



## Wild Zero

FA Punk said:


> Well indirectly Susanne does hurt SA and this community.



I'd say being a moron on television is more directly damaging than indirect.


----------



## FA Punk

Wild Zero said:


> I'd say being a moron on television is more directly damaging than indirect.



But it is indirect because she really didn't talk about SA pre-say, pretty much she was just there to sell her paysite krap.


----------



## Tracyarts

" If that were truly their position, then those who seem to be so upset with Susanne should be equally upset with parents who are Alaskan crab fisherman, deep-sea divers, loggers, daredevils, private airline pilots, or who are serving in the military. These parents are all engaged in occupations that are extremely dangerous, and in many cases might very likely lead to their injury or death. "

Seriously? 

The difference is... for people who choose high-risk careers, or who responsibly engage in extreme sports, the risks are managed and minimized with training, supervision, and safety equipment. They also acknowledge the risks honestly, and take warning signs very seriously. 

Those who do not, are being irresponsible and reckless. 

With what Susanne is doing, there is absolutely NO way to manage and minimize the risks. And her behavior demonstrates that she is not acknlowledging the risks honestly, nor is she taking the warning signs seriously. 

She is being irresponsible and reckless. 

If you have children, especially if you are the single parent of those children, then you should not choose to engage in irresponsble and reckless behavior. 

Tracy


----------



## Shosh

FA Punk said:


> Well indirectly Susanne does hurt SA and this community.


I think Conrad's vision was for Dimensions to be a community, and it was a noble thing.
In reality Dimensions is a place where people post online, but as far as a sense of "Community" it ends there.

It is like any group, it has it's factions, it's cliques. 

At the end of the day we represent ourselves.


----------



## Blackjack

FA Punk said:


> All your trying to do here is split hairs, this isn't about me sir, this is about facts. *You can believe a woman who weighs over 200lbs is heathly but I don't *because I have something called ''common sense''. And when it comes to calling her out on her own bullshit, when someone is so blatantly obviously lieing to your face about something you just don't sit there and take it.
> 
> The thing is when your doing something that we all know is unheathy don't try and play it off as it isn't, and with that enough said.



Changed so that it's exactly what I hear all the time pretty much everywhere else.


----------



## FA Punk

Blackjack said:


> Changed so that it's exactly what I hear all the time pretty much everywhere else.



Well aren't you clever. Trying to twist what I'm saying isn't gonna work on me Blackjack, if you honestly believe this woman is heathy after seeing the video then your as delusional as she is.


----------



## FA Punk

Shosh said:


> I think Conrad's vision was for Dimensions to be a community, and it was a noble thing.
> In reality Dimensions is a place where people post online, but as far as a sense of "Community" it ends there.
> 
> It is like any group, it has it's factions, it's cliques.
> 
> At the end of the day we represent ourselves.



The FA/BBW community is bigger then Dimensions miss.


----------



## Shosh

FA Punk said:


> The FA/BBW community is bigger then Dimensions miss.



Miss? I am a lot older than you mate, so no need to patronize me.

Even within wider society there is no " FA/BBW community" of which you speak.
People are Fa's or BBW's going about their individual lives.

If you are so concerned about how the " Community" is being perceived, why don't you volunteer to speak on the Dr Oz show and state your case?


----------



## FA Punk

Shosh said:


> Miss? I am a lot older than you mate, so no need to patronize me.
> 
> Even within wider society there is no " FA/BBW community" of which you speak.
> People are Fa's or BBW's going about their individual lives.
> 
> If you are so concerned about how the " Community" is being perceived, why don't you volunteer to speak on the Dr Oz show and state your case?



I wasn't trying to patronize you


----------



## fatgirlflyin

FA Punk said:


> The FA/BBW community is bigger then Dimensions miss.



Yes it is, I think sometimes people forget that.


----------



## Shosh

FA Punk said:


> I wasn't trying to patronize you



Thank you for that.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

FA Punk said:


> Well aren't you clever. Trying to twist what I'm saying isn't gonna work on me Blackjack, if you honestly believe this woman is heathy after seeing the video then your as delusional as she is.



are you a doctor? put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## LoveBHMS

For fucks sake, you don't need to be a doctor to see she's got serious problems. She has trouble breathing, high cholesterol, and diabetes. (And before anyone chimes in with the fact that skinny people have those things too---people that don't smoke can get lung cancer but that doesn't mean you should smoke.)

But to me, the more interesting issue here is that "health" gets broken out only when feederism and erotic weight gain are in the picture, and to a smaller degree, paysites/commercialism. I could post a link to any newspaper article with a "medical science finds link between obesity and health problems" and there'd be four dozen responses about how doctors are all stupid anti fat bigots. Yet when somebody says they really get off on being fat and want to gain weight, everyone's all like "oh but that's unhealthy".

Your body isn't going to know the difference of how you gained weight. If you sit around all day eating cupcakes and not moving and you do it in front of a camera with a feeder cheering you on, it's the same thing as just being plain old lazy and undisciplined and eating cupcakes because you're bored. The health consequences are not different. 

You can go to the food board right now and see pictures of all sorts of really unhealthy stuff people are eating, but if you PM'd them and said "hey you've posted about having diabetes, you should really be careful about your diet" you'd get banned or at least warned. 

It's like we have size acceptance and lifestyle choice acceptance for everyone except those who say they really like being fat or who make money off of it.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

LoveBHMS said:


> .
> 
> You can go to the food board right now and see pictures of all sorts of really unhealthy stuff people are eating, but if you PM'd them and said "hey you've posted about having diabetes, you should really be careful about your diet" you'd get banned or at least warned.
> 
> It's like we have size acceptance and lifestyle choice acceptance for everyone except those who say they really like being fat or who make money off of it.



Those people, if they're talking openly about having diabetes, aren't denying their health issues. I haven't seen anyone here say they have a problem with Susanne being fat, how she got fat, or even wanting to be fatter. I have seen people express frustration because she chose to go on national tv and pretend that she's perfectly healthy. Fat people already have a hard enough time at the dr and she's just furthering the stereotype that we are oblivious to our own health. 

That's what I take issue with, that and the fact that she's a parent.


----------



## EtobicokeFA

fatgirlflyin said:


> Those people, if they're talking openly about having diabetes, aren't denying their health issues. I haven't seen anyone here say they have a problem with Susanne being fat, how she got fat, or even wanting to be fatter. I have seen people express frustration because she chose to go on national tv and pretend that she's perfectly healthy. Fat people already have a hard enough time at the dr and she's just furthering the stereotype that we are oblivious to our own health.
> 
> That's what I take issue with, that and the fact that she's a parent.



Well, it also did not help that they had that clip of her children talking about how they are afraid for her, setting her up to look oblivious to her own children.


----------



## russianrobot

EtobicokeFA said:


> Well, it also did not help that they had that clip of her children talking about how they are afraid for her, setting her up to look oblivious to her own children.



Who put her children in that position in the first place? Who made it so any tv crew from any media outlet anywhere and can interview her children to get answers like that. Who is making her children afraid in the first place with her own *selfish* behavior? 

God forbid she dies in the next 5 years. You know why? because she will have two children sitting around guilt ridden for the rest of their lives wishing they would have said something & maybe Mommy would be alive. But ah yes kids, and their desire to please their Mothers. Of course they won't say anything right now....they are freaking kids they love their mother and as I have said Ad-nauseam on this very thread it is not up to the kids to say something. Maybe she should really look inward and realize that watching her children grow, and sharing the joy in their lives will be a helluva a lot more fulfilling than becoming the Worlds Fattest Woman.


Is Suzanne any different than a Woman who is 5'8 and weighs 90 lbs, who goes on a talk show and says she feels great, says she is perfectly healthy and even after they run a barrage of tests showing her to be actually dreadfully unhealthy & probably Anorexic she still insist she is fine? I am curious. It is the denial that just slaps us in the face.

One last thing I am curious about. Is her paysite hers or is she a model for a paysite. Because honestly if it is a man running this site & he is aware of her desire to do this & the fact she is a mother....Bad karma man, Bad Karma


----------



## TraciJo67

russianrobot said:


> Is Suzanne any different than a Woman who is 5'8 and weighs 90 lbs, who goes on a talk show and says she feels great, says she is perfectly healthy and even after they run a barrage of tests showing her to be actually dreadfully unhealthy & probably Anorexic she still insist she is fine? I am curious. It is the denial that just slaps us in the face.


 
This, yes. Times a gazillionty. The other element that concerns me is the enabling. We'd be horrified at the thought that an anorexic was being encouraged to lose more weight, more more more, to satisfy the sexual appetite of his/her partner who fetishizes a skeletal appearance. Years ago, when I smoked, my grandmother would send me cartons of cigarettes. My mother was upset and angry about this, but my grandmother would say, "She's going to smoke anyway so I may as well buy them for her." My 19-year-old self agreed with her. I'm a mother now, and I understand more where my own mom was coming from. Sure, I'd have smoked anyway. But a family member who loves me and has my best interest at heart shouldn't be enabling that behavior. 

So no, my body may not -- to some extent -- know the difference between stuffing myself and gaining to please a partner vs. disordered or just plain enthusiastic self-satisfying indulgences. That's not really the point, to me. 

Susanne is responsible for what she does to herself. There is also an element of responsibility for those who would encourage her to continue a practice that is clearly going to end badly for her.


----------



## Brenda

"Your body isn't going to know the difference of how you gained weight. If you sit around all day eating cupcakes and not moving and you do it in front of a camera with a feeder cheering you on, it's the same thing as just being plain old lazy and undisciplined and eating cupcakes because you're bored. The health consequences are not different. "

Gradually gaining weight over the years will effect your health far less than packing on a 100lbs in a year for your new boyfriend or your "fans".


----------



## Wild Zero

Szombathy said:


> If that were truly their position, then those who seem to be so upset with Susanne should be equally upset with parents who are Alaskan crab fisherman, deep-sea divers, loggers, daredevils, private airline pilots, or who are serving in the military. These parents are all engaged in occupations that are extremely dangerous, and in many cases might very likely lead to their injury or death. Though they could make the choice to engage in these occupations as individuals, as parents with dependent children, their choice is selfish and irresponsible. They should find another line of work.
> 
> If those who believe Susannes behavior is reprehensible would also have the same objections to these occupations, then hats off to them. But if not, what accounts for the inconsistency? Leaving out the fact that most of the occupations listed are dominated by males (and I certainly think a gender double standard may be at work here), what could be left but the fact that, even here in dimensions, there is a bias against people who profit from advertising that they gain weight? Doesn't that seem more likely to be the case than the idea that all these people who don't know this woman nevertheless really have an altruistic concern for the danger she is posing to herself and her children? Someone might argue that some of the above occupations have a redeeming social value that what Susanne is doing does not; but certainly not all of them do, and there may indeed be a social value to confronting people who have an attitude like Dr. Oz does.



This is genuinely the single dumbest thing I've ever seen on Dimensions.

There's a world of difference between Susanne and an athlete or first responder who recognize the risks of their profession/hobby and take precautions to minimize said risks. From my own experience I've occasionally gone backcountry skiing. Before I do I always make sure my equipment's up to snuff and if I judge the terrain to be too advanced for my abilities I just don't go. If I were of Susanne's mind I'd blast off piste without a helmet, wearing nothing but a t-shirt and sweats.

There's a world of difference between that moron on Dr. Oz and the average Dimensions user who posts on the health board and tries to find size positive physicians. Susanne's willful ignorance was shitty enough, false equivalences in this thread are the nadir.


----------



## Dromond

How can one thread be packed with so much epic win AND epic fail at the same time?


----------



## tonynyc

Dromond said:


> How can one thread be packed with so much epic win AND epic fail at the same time?



Alittle something for everyone... No Apple Juice though that's for that Dr. Oz character....


----------



## Jes

Brenda said:


> Gradually gaining weight over the years will effect your health far less than packing on a 100lbs in a year for your new boyfriend or your "fans".



you know, I hadn't about that angle at all but i suspect you're right.


----------



## ThinkingFA

Tracyarts said:


> " If that were truly their position, then those who seem to be so upset with Susanne should be equally upset with parents who are Alaskan crab fisherman, deep-sea divers, loggers, daredevils, private airline pilots, or who are serving in the military. These parents are all engaged in occupations that are extremely dangerous, and in many cases might very likely lead to their injury or death. "
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> The difference is... for people who choose high-risk careers, or who responsibly engage in extreme sports, the risks are managed and minimized with training, supervision, and safety equipment. They also acknowledge the risks honestly, and take warning signs very seriously.
> 
> Those who do not, are being irresponsible and reckless.
> 
> With what Susanne is doing, there is absolutely NO way to manage and minimize the risks. And her behavior demonstrates that she is not acknlowledging the risks honestly, nor is she taking the warning signs seriously.
> 
> She is being irresponsible and reckless.
> 
> If you have children, especially if you are the single parent of those children, then you should not choose to engage in irresponsble and reckless behavior.
> 
> Tracy



Right on! To add to this, with the exception of the soldier in combat, none of these are in a constant state of risk. They can all disengage from the risky behavior. The crab fisherman can come back to shore, the logger can hang up his axe, the pilot can come back down to earth. 

Someone else made the point that Susanne can't just go "snap" and lose the weight. She lives with her 700 pounds, every one of them, all day every day. She can't just leave it at the office.


----------



## mithrandirjn

Jes said:


> you know, I hadn't about that angle at all but i suspect you're right.



Yeah, a body can adapt to a big weight loss or gain over a protracted span of time, hence why a lot of weight loss experts will suggest that losing more than, say, a pound in a given week can be a dangerous road to go down.

Lots of reasons for it, not the least of which being that a body has a set amount of calories it needs to operate in a day, but that amount is largely predicated on body weight. If you suddenly put on or drop a huge amount of weight (and in a short span of time, 20-30 pounds can count as a "huge amount" in many case), your body won't have time to adapt, and will still expect to get that old amount of calories to operate properly. 

I remember my aunt getting WLS, and how for a long time afterward she'd have fainting spells and weakness, since she was shedding pounds at an unnatural pace and not feeding her body the fuel it had needed just a short while ago to operate.

Certainly works in the opposite direction, too; a body with extra weight has to exert more energy to operate, and putting on too much, too quickly means the body not getting a chance to adapt.


----------



## Angel

An *individual* may "adapt" if the gaining is slow and over time. The human body does have it's limits, though. Each body may have a different limit depending upon genetics, family medical history, muscle strength, physical activity level, lifestyle, eating habits, etc.

Don't be fooled. 

Eventually our body will begin to tell us when enough is enough. We can listen to our body, or we can ignore the signs. If ignored, things may compound, and sometimes rather quickly. One illness or disease or condition that a body has been able to tolerate for years can instantly become life threatening when coupled with another one or two. 

Some seem to think that when an extremely fat person finally realises that enough is enough, or when a medical condition becomes life threatening, that physicians, surgeons, hospitals, or medications can *heal* them or reverse any damage the body has suffered. That is not always the case. When a body carries hundreds of excessive pounds, the individual who inhabits that body may not be able to have any kind of surgery at all. Simply put, if they are put to sleep, they have a much greater chance of not waking back up. Also, if there is an immediate life-or-death medical emergency, it is sometimes much more difficult for life saving meds or procedures to work and sometimes much more difficult for medical personnel to do what needs to be done.

Have you ever stopped to wonder why there are so few people who weigh over X amount of weight?

At some point we (those of us who are fat, those of us who love someone who is fat, those of us who are attracted to individuals that are fat, those who are gaining intentionally or not, those who encourage gaining, gainers, feedees, feeders, those in real life realationships, those in online relationships, those who only encourage online, and even those who are in-the-closet, and even those who only fantasize about someone gaining hundreds of pounds) need to come to terms with reality. Yes, fat can be beautiful, desirable, celebrated, and it *is* OK to be fat. On the other hand happiness, health, and living life to its fullest are much more important and desirable than suffering or merely existing.

Yes, an *individual* may "adapt". But at what costs? We can smile and say we are happy and healthy with ever breath we take. Eventually the body and quality of life will speak the truth.


----------



## FA Punk

russianrobot said:


> One last thing I am curious about. Is her paysite hers or is she a model for a paysite. Because honestly if it is a man running this site & he is aware of her desire to do this & the fact she is a mother....Bad karma man, Bad Karma



She works for the same paysite that Donna Simpson worked for(BigHotBombShells), now hows that for being ironic.

''Bad Krama'' hehe, yeah it's bad krama alright, but you know some people will do anything for alittle cash and a taste of fame.


----------



## LovelyLiz

I think most people would acknowledge that "Health at EVERY Size" doesn't mean that each individual is healthy at any weight they ever happen to be at any time.

But so many posts seem to be wanting to nail down a number where after THAT weight it's impossible to be healthy. I'm not sure that's really a helpful way of framing the issue (in terms of naming some specific weight in pounds). 

Other posts seem to focus more on other indicators or physical issues, that are sometimes caused by an individual being at a higher weight, and that can get even worse as weight increases. That, to me, seems like a better way to frame it (though still not to say people MUST work to be healthy - but just so that "healthy" has any kind of meaning).

Some people can be healthy at a high weight, other people cannot. Bodies and people are very different. But what a "high weight" is...I am reluctant to put a number on it. I know the weight where I start feeling unhealthy in my own body, but full acknowledge that that number could be a lot higher for someone else.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fatgirlflyin said:


> Those people, if they're talking openly about having diabetes, aren't denying their health issues. I haven't seen anyone here say they have a problem with Susanne being fat, how she got fat, or even wanting to be fatter. I have seen people express frustration because she chose to go on national tv and pretend that she's perfectly healthy. Fat people already have a hard enough time at the dr and she's just furthering the stereotype that we are oblivious to our own health.



Bingo



mcbeth said:


> I think most people would acknowledge that "Health at EVERY Size" doesn't mean that each individual is healthy at any weight they ever happen to be at any time.
> 
> But so many posts seem to be wanting to nail down a number where after THAT weight it's impossible to be healthy. I'm not sure that's really a helpful way of framing the issue (in terms of naming some specific weight in pounds).
> 
> Other posts seem to focus more on other indicators or physical issues, that are sometimes caused by an individual being at a higher weight, and that can get even worse as weight increases. That, to me, seems like a better way to frame it (though still not to say people MUST work to be healthy - but just so that "healthy" has any kind of meaning).
> 
> Some people can be healthy at a high weight, other people cannot. Bodies and people are very different. But what a "high weight" is...I am reluctant to put a number on it. I know the weight where I start feeling unhealthy in my own body, but full acknowledge that that number could be a lot higher for someone else.



This, too. Always a big point for me on Dims- I'm "mid range" and my health has suffered more than that of many of the bigger folks here. 
A lot of my health problems have came from the dieting I did in vain attempts to be thin.


No one ever mentions the dangers of dieting on those bash the fatties show, I notice.


----------



## tonynyc

mcbeth said:


> I think most people would acknowledge that "Health at EVERY Size" doesn't mean that each individual is healthy at any weight they ever happen to be at any time.
> 
> But so many posts seem to be wanting to nail down a number where after THAT weight it's impossible to be healthy. I'm not sure that's really a helpful way of framing the issue (in terms of naming some specific weight in pounds).
> 
> Other posts seem to focus more on other indicators or physical issues, that are sometimes caused by an individual being at a higher weight, and that can get even worse as weight increases. That, to me, seems like a better way to frame it (though still not to say people MUST work to be healthy - but just so that "healthy" has any kind of meaning).
> 
> Some people can be healthy at a high weight, other people cannot. Bodies and people are very different. But what a "high weight" is...I am reluctant to put a number on it. I know the weight where I start feeling unhealthy in my own body, but full acknowledge that that number could be a lot higher for someone else.



So true... and on the flip side you can have folks who "appear" to be the perfect models of health - vitality and all that other good stuff.... at the end of the day - one better hope to have the right genetics...


----------



## Blackjack

mcbeth said:


> I think most people would acknowledge that "Health at EVERY Size" doesn't mean that each individual is healthy at any weight they ever happen to be at any time.
> 
> But so many posts seem to be wanting to nail down a number where after THAT weight it's impossible to be healthy. I'm not sure that's really a helpful way of framing the issue (in terms of naming some specific weight in pounds).
> 
> Other posts seem to focus more on other indicators or physical issues, that are sometimes caused by an individual being at a higher weight, and that can get even worse as weight increases. That, to me, seems like a better way to frame it (though still not to say people MUST work to be healthy - but just so that "healthy" has any kind of meaning).
> 
> Some people can be healthy at a high weight, other people cannot. Bodies and people are very different. But what a "high weight" is...I am reluctant to put a number on it. I know the weight where I start feeling unhealthy in my own body, but full acknowledge that that number could be a lot higher for someone else.



Voice of reason. _Thank _you.


----------



## collared Princess

FA Punk said:


> She works for the same paysite that Donna Simpson worked for(BigHotBombShells), now hows that for being ironic.
> 
> ''Bad Krama'' hehe, yeah it's bad krama alright, but you know some people will do anything for alittle cash and a taste of fame.



Your on to something..let's see she also has the same manager I used to have..good old STU...humm


----------



## Angel

collared Princess said:


> Your on to something..let's see she also has the same manager I used to have..good old STU...humm



You keep blaming the webb boss or manager, like you had absolutely no say or decision in any of *your* endeavors. Now you keep insinuating that the webb boss or manager is either controlling, making, or forcing Susanne (or Celestial) to do some of the same things you did.

Tell us this. Who got to fly in the airplanes and go on the trips? Who got to stay in the hotels? Who was provided with meals and groceries? Who signed all the legal documents? Who were the checks written out to? Who got their fifteen minutes of fame? Whose image has ended up being plastered in tabloid magazines, on television 'entertainment' shows, and on news broadcasts? Whose children may end up being or have been taunted and teased and may have to possibly endure even more for being dragged into a circus like atmosphere? Whose home did the film crews come to? 

Who would make the posts here and on other sites to tell everyone they were going to be filmed for whatever program, show, or tabloid. Who posted to tell when the shows would air? Who was it that was so excited to be going on these shows and trips while also being compensated for doing so?

You are an adult. Don't blame someone else for what you wanted to do and intentionally did even after so many here tried to advise you not to. No one forced either you or Susanne to appear on the programs or to give the interviews or to provide the photos or to allow yourselves to be filmed. You both did it of your own free will and without regard to anyone else. You made the decision. You did exactly what YOU wanted to do.

I highly doubt there was, or is, a web boss or manager forcing you or Susanne to do anything.


----------



## Angel

Oh, wait! 

Maybe there is some fatty trafficking going on! 

Yeah! That's it!


----------



## collared Princess

Angel said:


> Oh, wait!
> 
> Maybe there is some fatty trafficking going on!
> 
> Yeah! That's it!



Help help I'm in the closet and not allowed out only to type this message 


PS kids are great 100% good looking with excellent personality's .they are very normal by society's standards so no teasing here..sorry to disabling ya


----------



## tonynyc




----------



## russianrobot

Angel said:


> You keep blaming the webb boss or manager, like you had absolutely no say or decision in any of *your* endeavors. Now you keep insinuating that the webb boss or manager is either controlling, making, or forcing Susanne (or Celestial) to do some of the same things you did.
> 
> Tell us this. Who got to fly in the airplanes and go on the trips? Who got to stay in the hotels? Who was provided with meals and groceries? Who signed all the legal documents? Who were the checks written out to? Who got their fifteen minutes of fame? Whose image has ended up being plastered in tabloid magazines, on television 'entertainment' shows, and on news broadcasts? Whose children may end up being or have been taunted and teased and may have to possibly endure even more for being dragged into a circus like atmosphere? Whose home did the film crews come to?
> 
> Who would make the posts here and on other sites to tell everyone they were going to be filmed for whatever program, show, or tabloid. Who posted to tell when the shows would air? Who was it that was so excited to be going on these shows and trips while also being compensated for doing so?
> 
> You are an adult. Don't blame someone else for what you wanted to do and intentionally did even after so many here tried to advise you not to. No one forced either you or Susanne to appear on the programs or to give the interviews or to provide the photos or to allow yourselves to be filmed. You both did it of your own free will and without regard to anyone else. You made the decision. You did exactly what YOU wanted to do.
> 
> I highly doubt there was, or is, a web boss or manager forcing you or Susanne to do anything.





Angel said:


> Oh, wait!
> 
> Maybe there is some fatty trafficking going on!
> 
> Yeah! That's it!



Good Points all Angel,

But I what wonder what the $$$ is to run a site and the split between model and the 'webmaster' is  I mean seriously it would not take much to actually run it serious and yet I am sure he is (by their own hand no doubt) giving them peanuts as well as money do become the Worlds fattest woman......


Oh that was good, that was clever when I did not mean to be hahaha 

.


----------



## FA Punk

collared Princess said:


> Your on to something..let's see she also has the same manager I used to have..good old STU...humm



She's a conspiracy victim folks!(Props to the person who gets that lol) The fact that anybody could make a dime doing what you did and what Susanne is doing is disgusting.


----------



## dazz67au

Good Grief FA punk ...... i cant believe that youre so angry about this issue !!

Has Suzanne hurt you in some way personally? I just dont understand youre complete hostility to her.

I have chatted to Susanne on numerous occasions & have found her to be an intelligent, sweet & caring person. Just because she has a goal that you dont agree with doesnt give you the right to fly off the handle & act like a spoilt 10 year old. Yes i know you'll have a go at me as well, but hopefully everyone else who reads youre reply's wuill see how childish youre comments have been.

You know ive always thought that this was the one place that you could be fat & not face agressive predujice .. but obviously that isnt the case.

Live long & prosper as the wise old Spock would say


----------



## tonynyc

russianrobot said:


> Good Points all Angel,
> 
> But I what wonder what the $$$ is to run a site and the split between model and the 'webmaster' is  I mean seriously it would not take much to actually run it serious and yet I am sure he is (by their own hand no doubt) giving them peanuts as well as money do become the Worlds fattest woman......
> 
> 
> Oh that was good, that was clever when I did not mean to be hahaha
> 
> .



*W*ell ... I doubt anyone can be rolling in $$$$$$$ running these site and it may not be the easy cake walk that one thinks it is....


----------



## LoveBHMS

For everyone who says she shouldn't do this because she's a parent, where do you draw the line?

She shouldn't pursue a very high weight because it's irresponsible to possibly shorten her life and to possibly make her kids take care of her.

Ok, but what about parents who say "I'm not actively gaining, I just eat what I want and whatever happens happens." Is that ok? Or is it wrong and should we say parents have to be more disciplined.

What about parents who simply don't eat healthfully or exercise and whose weight just "naturally" creeps up every year. Is that ok, or should we say "Once you're a parent you can no longer be lazy or careless with your diet. You have a responsibility to those kids, so if you're not eating well and getting regular exercise, we have the right to criticize you."



> Gradually gaining weight over the years will effect your health far less than packing on a 100lbs in a year for your new boyfriend or your "fans".



Possibly, but the end result is still the same and your body is still carrying the same amount of weight. I doubt anyone here is going to throw out a specific weight where it all becomes "too much" or specifiy a dividing line between acceptable eating behaviour and dangerour behavior or behavior where it is ok to criticize it on Dims. Yet somehow the Susannes of the world have gotten to the point where it is acceptable.


----------



## LoveBHMS

fatgirlflyin said:


> Those people, if they're talking openly about having diabetes, aren't denying their health issues. I haven't seen anyone here say they have a problem with Susanne being fat, how she got fat, or even wanting to be fatter. I have seen people express frustration because she chose to go on national tv and pretend that she's perfectly healthy. Fat people already have a hard enough time at the dr and she's just furthering the stereotype that we are oblivious to our own health.
> 
> That's what I take issue with, that and the fact that she's a parent.



What is the difference between saying you have diabetes/high blood pressure/joint problems/mobility problems and posting a picture of the gravy boat you drank for dinner and "denying health issues"? If a diabetic posts about a trip to Dairy Queen, that's ok because s/he has admitted to having diabetes, but Susanne's actions are not ok simply because she claims to be healthy?

Furthermore I've never ever ever understood how anytime somebody who posts or advertises on Dimensions goes on tv or is featured in a newspaper article, he or she is given the burden and responsibility of representing all fat people or all FAs. People can speak only for themselves. Tabloid tv is never going to be the place to promote SA.


----------



## tonynyc

LoveBHMS said:


> For everyone who says she shouldn't do this because she's a parent, where do you draw the line?
> 
> She shouldn't pursue a very high weight because it's irresponsible to possibly shorten her life and to possibly make her kids take care of her.
> 
> Ok, but what about parents who say "I'm not actively gaining, I just eat what I want and whatever happens happens." Is that ok? Or is it wrong and should we say parents have to be more disciplined.
> 
> What about parents who simply don't eat healthfully or exercise and whose weight just "naturally" creeps up every year. Is that ok, or should we say "Once you're a parent you can no longer be lazy or careless with your diet. You have a responsibility to those kids, so if you're not eating well and getting regular exercise, we have the right to criticize you."
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly, but the end result is still the same and your body is still carrying the same amount of weight. I doubt anyone here is going to throw out a specific weight where it all becomes "too much" or specifiy a dividing line between acceptable eating behaviour and dangerour behavior or behavior where it is ok to criticize it on Dims. Yet somehow the Susannes of the world have gotten to the point where it is acceptable.



*A*nd on the other extreme you can have a parent push their kid into athletic goals. Think of the case of Richard Sandrak ...


----------



## Jes

tonynyc said:


>



Look, I know you like to post images to _every single thread _at Dims, but I gotta finally ask: wtf does this one even mean?


----------



## tonynyc

Jes said:


> Look, I know you like to post images to _every single thread _at Dims, but I gotta finally ask: wtf does this one even mean?



don't pole dance dance at 700lbs.....


----------



## LovelyLiz

tonynyc said:


> don't pole dance dance at 700lbs.....



Or, at least make sure the pole is sturdy before you do!


----------



## Jes

tonynyc said:


> don't pole dance dance at 700lbs.....



between this animated gif, the piggy ears on the paysite board, and the library story entitled: Sandy The Beached Whale, I can't tell if at Dimensions or the fat-hating section of Ebaumsworld anymore. So confusing!


----------



## russianrobot

Jes said:


> between this animated gif, the piggy ears on the paysite board, and the library story entitled: Sandy The Beached Whale, I can't tell if at Dimensions or the fat-hating section of Ebaumsworld anymore. So confusing!



Fuck yes, Jes (hey that rhymes) that is a keeper the above quoted statment..... :bow:


----------



## Szombathy

Wild Zero said:


> This is genuinely the single dumbest thing I've ever seen on Dimensions.
> 
> There's a world of difference between Susanne and an athlete or first responder who recognize the risks of their profession/hobby and take precautions to minimize said risks. From my own experience I've occasionally gone backcountry skiing. Before I do I always make sure my equipment's up to snuff and if I judge the terrain to be too advanced for my abilities I just don't go. If I were of Susanne's mind I'd blast off piste without a helmet, wearing nothing but a t-shirt and sweats.
> 
> There's a world of difference between that moron on Dr. Oz and the average Dimensions user who posts on the health board and tries to find size positive physicians. Susanne's willful ignorance was shitty enough, false equivalences in this thread are the nadir.




No one is denying that Susanne projected an image of herself that was in denial of her health needs (that was my first paragraph), and that her attitude on the show didn't help her. 

What you seem to missing is that a) all of these endeavors are inherently risky, to the point that all the precautions in the world don't make them safe; b) if Susanne had said "I want to gain to 1600 pounds, but I'm taking my medicine and visiting the doctor every week", the people on this board would have castigated her almost as much; 

and c) (and most importantly) when people take unnecessary and stupid risks in these other activities/professions in precisely the way that Susanne is, they are lionized rather than vilified. Just yesterday I saw a teaser for 60 minutes this week, which is going to feature a guy climbing El Capitan without ropes. The trailer marveled at his amazing and brave feat, even though in essence his act of courage/stupidity is ultimately just as pointless as Susanne's. Strangely, no one bothered to ask if he had any children, and I doubt that the reporters of 60 minutes will accuse him of being a bad father, even though what he did is just as reckless as what Susanne is doing, no matter how good a climber he is.

No one is claiming that Susanne's cavalier attitude is to be admired. But I think we're fooling ourselves if we don't admit that many of the posts on this board have exhibited the same sort of discriminatory stereotypes as exist in the general population.


----------



## Jes

Szombathy said:


> No one is claiming that Susanne's cavalier attitude is to be admired. But I think we're fooling ourselves if we don't admit that many of the posts on this board have exhibited the same sort of discriminatory stereotypes as exist in the general population.



Yes, and in both directions too (see post 313). I'll add that I think Susanne would deny the first sentence of your post, but that's her right, certainly.


----------



## KHayes666

FA Punk said:


> *She's a conspiracy victim folks!(Props to the person who gets that lol)* The fact that anybody could make a dime doing what you did and what Susanne is doing is disgusting.



Shaddup you little jimmy!



LoveBHMS said:


> For everyone who says she shouldn't do this because she's a parent, where do you draw the line?
> 
> She shouldn't pursue a very high weight because it's irresponsible to possibly shorten her life and to possibly make her kids take care of her.
> 
> Ok, but what about parents who say "I'm not actively gaining, I just eat what I want and whatever happens happens." Is that ok? Or is it wrong and should we say parents have to be more disciplined.
> 
> What about parents who simply don't eat healthfully or exercise and whose weight just "naturally" creeps up every year. Is that ok, or should we say "Once you're a parent you can no longer be lazy or careless with your diet. You have a responsibility to those kids, so if you're not eating well and getting regular exercise, we have the right to criticize you."
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly, but the end result is still the same and your body is still carrying the same amount of weight. I doubt anyone here is going to throw out a specific weight where it all becomes "too much" or specifiy a dividing line between acceptable eating behaviour and dangerour behavior or behavior where it is ok to criticize it on Dims. Yet somehow the Susannes of the world have gotten to the point where it is acceptable.





LoveBHMS said:


> What is the difference between saying you have diabetes/high blood pressure/joint problems/mobility problems and posting a picture of the gravy boat you drank for dinner and "denying health issues"? If a diabetic posts about a trip to Dairy Queen, that's ok because s/he has admitted to having diabetes, but Susanne's actions are not ok simply because she claims to be healthy?
> 
> Furthermore I've never ever ever understood how anytime somebody who posts or advertises on Dimensions goes on tv or is featured in a newspaper article, he or she is given the burden and responsibility of representing all fat people or all FAs. People can speak only for themselves. Tabloid tv is never going to be the place to promote SA.



I love how you just told off everyone and NO ONE responds to this (besides Tony) You know why its not ok for Donna or Susanne to say they're "healthy" but its ok for people in wheelchairs or have diabetes to take pictures of humungous plates of food right? Its because the people complaining about Donna and Susanne are FRIENDS with the ones who take pics of food despite being unhealthy. See, because Donna and Susanne don't fit the laughable aristocratic views of some of the patrons of this establishment they just put their noses in the air and dismiss the two of them. Meanwhile their good buddy who's overweight, diabetic and can barely walk is posting pictures of enough food to feed an army, but its ok because they like that person. 

Oh and don't even get me started on being a bad parent thing. I wish I knew some of the backgrounds on some of the members here who call Donna and Susanne lousy parents because I'd find a thing or 5 that would seem questionable in their parenting.....if any of them even have kids to begin with. (and for those who have no kids yet say they have babysitting experience...go try getting up at 2,5 and 7 in the morning night after night to feed a screaming baby for a year then come back to me)

This is why I laugh at several members because there is no "acceptance" for them unless its done a certain way. According to some people its ok to be fat but don't go on tv, don't intentionally try to get fatter, don't go on tv and say you want to get fatter, don't go on tv and eat, don't try to be fat if you have kids, don't do paysites, don't do paysites if you have kids and yadda yadda yadda.

I wanted to come up with a clever finish Loves but I can't. I guess I'll go back to my Ted Bundy novel right?


----------



## LoveBHMS

You don't need a novel when you're an actual serial killer.


----------



## KHayes666

LoveBHMS said:


> You don't need a novel when you're an actual serial killer.



Oh yes....and a wifebeater too remember?


----------



## Brenda

The reality that you fail to recognize is all those lazy undisciplined fat people left to their own devices will not gain as much weight if they are not trying to gain. Just like you hardworking, disciplined thin people will not drop even more weight unless they try to.


Gradually gaining weight over the years will effect your health far less than packing on a 100lbs in a year for your new boyfriend or your "fans".
Possibly, but the end result is still the same and your body is still carrying the same amount of weight. I doubt anyone here is going to throw out a specific weight where it all becomes "too much" or specifiy a dividing line between acceptable eating behaviour and dangerour behavior or behavior where it is ok to criticize it on Dims. Yet somehow the Susannes of the world have gotten to the point where it is acceptable.


----------



## Dromond

Jes said:


> between this animated gif, the piggy ears on the paysite board, and the library story entitled: Sandy The Beached Whale, I can't tell if at Dimensions or the fat-hating section of Ebaumsworld anymore. So confusing!



Why can't it be both?


----------



## Wild Zero

Screw it, you can't put your boner aside long enough to see the difference between a world-class freeclimber who's aware of limits of their body, all the risks of freeclimbing and takes steps to minimize those risks (i.e. not climbing in the wet conditions, plotting a safe climbing route, etc.) and some moronic attention whoring denialist who's been hospitalized for a pulmonary embolism diagnosing herself as a portrait of HAES.


----------

